# 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,

da mehrfach gewünscht, hier mal der Thread für die Rangliste. In diesem Thread bitte nur die Ergebnisse Posten und *nicht* Diskutieren! Zum Diskutieren verwenden wir den bereits bestehenden Thread!
*Zum Diskussionsthread*

Das macht die Sache übersichtlicher und erleichtert mir die Arbeit!

*Die Ergebnisse werden nur akzeptiert in folgender Form:*


> Nickname | CPU @ takt | Ram @ takt und latenzen | Grafikarte(n) @ takt | Punktzahl | Furturemark link


Man kann auch gerne die Punktzahl direkt verlinken, siehe Beispiel.
Um zu erkennen welches Preset ihr nutzt, bitte ein E für Entry, ein P für Performance oder ein X für Extreme vor die Punkte setzen!
Aber ich denke wir beschränken uns auf Performance und Extrem!? Entry ist jetzt nicht wirklich interessant...

Bitte darauf achten den richtigen link zu posten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Beispiel:*
D!str(+)yer | Xeon W3520 @ 3800MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800 CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 850/1700/2050MHz | P6532


*Performance Ranking** (Overall)*




 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1. | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | 
 link

2. | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | 
link
3. | 
15626 | ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4464MHz | 6GB DDR3-1674 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 891/1781/2100MHz |
 link
4. | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | 
link
5. | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | 
link
6. | 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | 
link
7. | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | 
link
8. | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
link
9. | 
12142 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@915/1830/2125 | 
link
10. | 
11529 | yamo | I7-920 @ 3930MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1179 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2100MHz | 
link

11. | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
12. | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | 
link
13. | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz | 
 link

14. | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
15. | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | 
link
16. | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | 
link

17. | 
9364 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @4500MHZ | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600 |
  link
18. | 
9302 | streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @ 1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz | 
link
19. | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | 
link
20. | 
9228 | 
Icz3ron3 | 
i7 2600K
 @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590* @*613/855/1225
 | 
link
21. |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
22. | 
8817 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @ 4300MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x SLI GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1506 | 
link

23. | 
8755 | Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz | 
link
24. | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | 
link
25. | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | 
link
26. | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | 
link
27. | 
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | 
link 
28. | 
8065 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2200MHz | 
link
29. | 
8053 | schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 | 
link
30. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | 
link
31. | 
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | 
link
32.
 | 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | 
link
33. | 
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | 
link
34.
 | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | 
link

35.
 | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | 
link
36. 
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | 
link
37. | 
7577 | M4gic | Phenom II 1090T @ 4014MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2 x HD6870 PCS+ @ 980/1200MHz | 
link 
38. | 
7550 | Lutz81 | Core i7 
970
 @ 4448 MHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200Mhz | 
link
39. | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | 
link
40. | 
7399 | xTc | i7-980X @ 4400Mhz | 6GiB DDR3 1600 @ 6-7-6-18 | GTX 580 @ 1.000/2.000/2.000 | 
link
41.
 | 7325 | D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
 link

42. | 
7304 | Naix | I7  860 @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2000 | 
link
43. | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | 
link
44.
 | 7175 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2170 MHz | 
link
45. | 
7156 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 4000 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
46. | 
7103 | Gohrbi | i7 2600k  4,589 GHz | DDR1600 @ 1600 CL9 | GTX570@ 929/1858/2002 |
 link 
47. | 
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
48. | 
7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | 
link

49. | 
7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz 
 | link
50.
 | 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | 
link
51.
 | 7064 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@930/1860/2150 | 
link

52. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | 
link
53. | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | 
link
54.
 | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
55. | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
56.
 | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | 
link 
57. | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | 
link
58.
 | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175| 
link
59. | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | 
link

60. | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | 
link  
61. | 
6779 | PitBull | Core I7 870 @ 4,4ghz | 2x2GB DDR3-1500 |  GTX 480 940/2160 | 
link
62. | 
6729 | Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | 
link
63. | 
6688 | Daniel9494 | Core i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz | 8 GB 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 860/1720/2200 | 
link

64. | 
6687 | danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922 MHz | 
link
65.
 | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | 
link
66. | 
6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | 
link
67. | 
6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 |
 link
68. | 
6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | 
link
69.
 | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | 
link
70. | 
6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | 
link
71. | 
6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | 
link
72.
 | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | 
link 

73.
 | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | 
link
74. | 
6235 | atze1979 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 | 
link

75. | 
6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | 
link
76.
 | 6089 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 935/1870/2100 Mhz |  
link 
77. | 
5927 | Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | 
link
78. | 
5896 | Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 480 GTX @ 876/1752/2120MHZ | 
link 
79. | 
5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900  | 
link
80.
 | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 |
 link
81.
 | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
82.
 | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | 
link
83. | 
5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | 
link
84.
 | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | 
link 
85. |
 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | 
link
86. | 
5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | 
link
87. | 
5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | 
link
88. | 
5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | 
link
89. | 
5548 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL9 | GTX 570 @ 850/ 1700/ 2100 MHz | 
link

90. | 
5547 | phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.8GHz | 6GB DDR3-1810 9-9-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549 |
 link 
91.
 | 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | 
link
92.
 | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 |
 link
93.
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |  2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | 
link
94. | 
5440 | Jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 | gtx 570 @ 780/1560/1900MHz | 
link

95. | 
5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | 
link
96. | 
5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | 
link
97. | 
5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | 
link

98.
 | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | 
link
99.
 | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | 
link
100. | 
5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | 
link
101. | 
5257 | Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | DDR3-1800 und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 | 
link
102. 
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | 
link
103. | 5166 | 
Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | 
link

104.
 | 5143 | Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4,1 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | HD 5850 @ 900/1350 |
 link
105. | 
5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | 
link
106. 
| 5116 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,9GHz | 4GB DDR2-930MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX560Ti@1011/2022/2004MHz |
 link
107.
 | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | 
link
108. | 
5038 | streetjumper16 | Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870@900/1250 | 
link
109. | 
5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | 
link
110. | 
5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | 
link
111. | 
4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |  
link 
112. | 
4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | 
link
113. | 
4876 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 753/1506/1802 | 
link 
114. | 
4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | 
link 
115.
 | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  |
 link

116.
 | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | 
link
117. | 
4764 | ad_ | 
Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz | 
8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz |
 link
118. | 
4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | 
link
119. | 
4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | 
link 

120.
 | 4725 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/2350 MHz | 
link
121. | 
4675 | olli9471 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8GHz |4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD5850 @ 1010/1265 | 
link

122. | 
4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | 
link 
123. | 
4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | 
link
124. | 
4634 | sodelle | C2Q 8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570 786/1572/2100Mhz |
 link
125.
 | 4623                  | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
126. | 
4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | 
link

127. | 
4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | 
link
128. | 
4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | 
link
129. | 
4553 | Otep | C2Q 9550 @ 3825 MHz | 4GB DDR2-900 MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | 
link 
130.
 | 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
131.
 | 4450 | evosociety | Core i5 760 @ 4 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 5850 @ 894/1200 | 
link
132.
 | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | 
link
133. | 
4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | 
link
134. | 
4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | 
link
135. | 
4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz | 
link
136.
 | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  |
 link
137. | 
4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | 
link
138. | 
4277 | Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz |
 link
139. | 
4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | 
link
140. | 
4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | 
link
141.
 | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | 
link 
142. | 
4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | 
link
143. | 
4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | 
link

144. | 
3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | 
link
145.
 | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | 
link 

146. 
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  | 
link
147. | 
3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | 
link 
148.
 | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
149. | 
3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | 
link
150. 
| 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | 
link 

151. | 
3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | 
link 

152.
 | 3170 | micha2  | Phenom II X6 1090T@3200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 700/1400/1800 | 
link
153.
 | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | 
link.

*Performance Ranking** (Multi GPU)
.
*

 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1. | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | 
 link
2. | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | 
link
3. | 
15626 | ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4464MHz | 6GB DDR3-1674 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 891/1781/2100MHz |
 link
4. | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | 
link
5. | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | 
link
6. | 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | 
link
7. | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | 
link
8. | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | 
link
9. | 
12142 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@915/1830/2125 | 
link
10. | 
11529 | yamo | I7-920 @ 3930MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1179 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2100MHz | 
link
11. | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
12. | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | 
link
13. | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz | 
 link
14. | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
15. | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | 
link
16. | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz | 
link
17. | 
9364 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @4500MHZ | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600 |
  link
18. | 
9302 | streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @ 1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz | 
link
19. | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 | 
link
20. | 
9228 | 
Icz3ron3 | 
i7 2600K
 @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590* @*613/855/1225
 | 
link
21. |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
22. | 
8817 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @ 4300MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x SLI GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1506 | 
link
23. | 
8755 | Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz | 
link
24. | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | 
link
25. | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | 
link
26. | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 | 
link
27. | 
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | 
link 
28. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | 
link
29.
 | 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock | 
link
30.
 | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz | 
link
31. 
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | 
link
32. | 
7577 | M4gic | Phenom II 1090T @ 4014MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2 x HD6870 PCS+ @ 980/1200MHz | 
link 
33. | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | 
link
34. | 
7156 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 4000 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | 
link
35. | 
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
36. | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | 
link
37. | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | 
link  
38.
 | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD 6850 @ 775/1000 | 
link 

39.
 | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 725/1000Mhz | 
link
40. | 
5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 | 
link
41. | 
4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz | 
link
42. | 
4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | 
link *.
.**
Performance Ranking** (Single GPU)*
.


 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1. | 
8065 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2200MHz | 
link
2. | 
8053 | schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 | 
link
3. | 
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | 
link
4. | 
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 | 
link
5.
 | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | 
link


6. | 
7550 | Lutz81 | Core i7 
970
 @ 4448 MHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200Mhz | 
link
7. | 
7399 | xTc | i7-980X @ 4400Mhz | 6GiB DDR3 1600 @ 6-7-6-18 | GTX 580 @ 1.000/2.000/2.000 | 
link
8.
 | 7325| D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
 link
9. | 
7304 | Naix | I7  860 @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2000 | 
link
10. | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | 
link
11.
 | 7175 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2170 MHz | 
link
12. | 
7103 | Gohrbi | i7 2600k  4,589 GHz | DDR1600 @ 1600 CL9 | GTX570@ 929/1858/2002 |
 link 
13. | 
7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | 
link
14. | 
7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz 
 | link
15. 
| 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | 
link
16.
 | 7064 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@930/1860/2150 | 
link

17. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | 
link
18. | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | 
link
19.
 | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
20. | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
21.
 | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | 
link 
22.
 | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175| 
link
23. | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | 
link
24. | 
6779 | PitBull | Core I7 870 @ 4,4ghz | 2x2GB DDR3-1500 |  GTX 480 940/2160 | 
link
25. | 
6729 |Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | 
link
26. | 
6688 | Daniel9494 | Core i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz | 8 GB 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 860/1720/2200 | 
link
27. | 
6687 | danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922 MHz | 
link
28.
 | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/1840/2000 | 
link
29. | 
6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | 
link
30. | 
6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 |
 link
31. | 
6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | 
link
32.
 | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 | 
link
33. | 
6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | 
link
34. | 
6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | 
link
35. | 
6235 | atze1979 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 | 
link
36. | 
6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz | 
link
37.
 | 6089 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 935/1870/2100 Mhz |  
link 
38. | 
5927 | Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | 
link
39. | 
5896 | Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 480 GTX @ 876/1752/2120MHZ | 
link 
40. | 
5862 | dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900  | 
link
41.
 | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 |
 link
42.
 | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 | 
link
43.
 | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | 
link
44. | 
5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | 
link
45.
 | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | 
link 
46. |
 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | 
link
47. | 
5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | 
link
48. | 
5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | 
link
49. | 
5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | 
link
50. | 
5548 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL9 | GTX 570 @ 850/ 1700/ 2100 MHz | 
link
51. | 
5547 | phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.8GHz | 6GB DDR3-1810 9-9-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549 |
 link 
52.
 | 5533 | mmayr | Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | 
link
53.
 | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 |
 link
54.
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |  2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | 
link
55. | 
5440 | Jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 | gtx 570 @ 780/1560/1900MHz | 
link
56. | 
5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz | 
link
57. | 
5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | 
link
58. | 
5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | 
link
59.
 | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | 
link
60.
 | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | 
link
61. | 
5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | 
link
62. | 
5257 | Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | DDR3-1800 und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 | 
link
63. 
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | 
link
64. | 5166 | 
Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | 
link
65.
 | 5143 | Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4,1 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | HD 5850 @ 900/1350 |
 link
66. | 
5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | 
link
67. 
| 5116 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,9GHz | 4GB DDR2-930MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX560Ti@1011/2022/2004MHz |
 link
68.
 | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz | 
link

69. | 
5038 | streetjumper16 | Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870@900/1250 | 
link
70. | 
5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | 
link
71. | 
4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |  
link 
72. | 
4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | 
link
73. | 
4876 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 753/1506/1802 | 
link 
74. | 
4857 | esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | 
link 
75.
 | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  |
 link

76.
 | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz | 
link
77. | 
4764 | ad_ | 
Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz | 
8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz |
 link
78.
 | 4725 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/2350 MHz | 
link
79. | 
4675 | olli9471 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8GHz |4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD5850 @ 1010/1265 | 
link
80. | 
4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | 
link 
81. | 
4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | 
link
82. | 
4634 | sodelle | C2Q 8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570 786/1572/2100Mhz |
 link
83.
 | 4623                  | Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
84. | 
4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | 
link
85. | 
4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | 
link
86. | 
4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz | 
link
87. | 
4553 | Otep | C2Q 9550 @ 3825 MHz | 4GB DDR2-900 MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | 
link 
88.
 | 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 
link
89.
 | 4450 | evosociety | Core i5 760 @ 4 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 5850 @ 894/1200 | 
link
90.
 | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | 
link
91. | 
4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | 
link
92. | 
4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | 
link
93. | 
4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz | 
link
94.
 | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  |
 link
95. | 
4297 | ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | 
link
96. | 
4277 | Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz |
 link
97. | 
4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | 
link
98. | 
4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | 
link
99.
 | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | 
link 
100. | 
4132 | carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 | 
link
101. | 
4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | 
link
102. | 
3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 | 
link
103.
 | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | 
link 

104. 
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  | 
link
105. | 
3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz | 
link 
106.
 | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
107. | 
3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | 
link
108.
 | 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | 
link 

109. | 
3290 | redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000 | 
link 
110.
 | 3170 | micha2  | Phenom II X6 1090T@3200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 700/1400/1800 | 
link
111.
 | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | 
link.


Legende:
Rot = ATI/AMD Grafikkarte
Grün = NVidia Grafikarte
Orange = nicht in Wertung


Stand: 30.07.2011 ~13:15h


----------



## veteran (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ,
hier werden die Ergebnisse für das Extreme Ranking aufgenommen.
Die Regeln dazu entnehmt ihr bitte aus dem ersten Post des Threaderstellers , da diese Rankings in Zusammenarbeit erstellt werden.
*
Extreme Ranking (Single GPU)*



|Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink
|
1
|X3953|streetjumper16|i7 2600K@ 5GHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 |Radeon HD 7970 @1175/1575MHz|
Link
|
|
2
|X3176|xTc|Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz|16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27|Radeon HD 7970 @1.100/3.100 MHz|
Link
|
|
3
|X2788|bfgc|Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 580 SC @940/1880/2300 MHz|
Link
|
|
4
|X2699|schneiderbernd|i7 2600K @ 5007MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28|GTX 580 @991/1982/2350MHz|
Link
|
|
5
|X2539|cook2211|i7 980X @ 4.4GHz|6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|GTX580 @950/1900/2150Mhz|
Link
|
|
6
|X2504|Veteran |i7 Core 920 @4200 Mhz|6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21|gtx 580 @940/1880/2150 MHz|
Link
|
|
7
|X2473|Titan2k4|i7 Core 950 @4200 MHz|6GB DDR3-1603 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @920/1840/2150 MHz|
Link
|
|
8
|X2434|D!str(+)yer|i7-990X @4411Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @985/1970/2100|
Link
|
|
9
|X2362|Meratheus|i7 860 @3400 Mhz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27|GTX 570 @900/1800/2000 Mhz|
Link
|
|
10
|X2289|Chrisinger|Core i7 870 @4GHz|8GB DDR3-1456MHz 9-9-9-23 |GTX 570 @950/1900/2000MHz|
Link
| 
|
11
|X2152|widder0815|i7 2600K @4700 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-10-9-28|GTX 570 @979/1958/1126 Mhz|
Link
|
|
12|
X2127|Schrotti|i7 Core 860 @4018 MHz|4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 480 @930/1860/1900 MHz|
Link
|
|
13
|X2093|Jacke wie Hose|Q9650 @4305 MHz|4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-5-5-15|GTX 570 @900/1800/2200 MHz|
Link
|
|
14
|X2034|Jankerman|i870 @2930 MHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL ????|GTX 570 @909/1818/2117 MHz|
Link
|
|
15
|X1963|mmayr|Intel Core2 Quad 9650 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @850/1700/2005 MHz|
Link
|
|
16
|X1938|sodelle|Q 8200 @2330Mhz|4GB DDR2-1066 |gtx 570 @786/1572/2100 Mhz|
Link
|
|
17
|X1894|Fuzetsu|i7 Core 2600K @4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 570 @825/1999 MHz|
Link
|
|
18
|X1845|der Moloch|i7 Core 920 @3600 MHz|6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @798/1596/1903 MHz|
Link
|
|
19
|X1789|Schumi GSG9|i7 Core 950 @3200 MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T @1333|GTX 480 AMP @756/959/1512 MHz|
Link
|*

Extreme Ranking (Multi GPU)
* 


|Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink|
|
1
|X7073|ujmoskito |2x Xeon 5650 @4.18GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz 8-8-8-24|4x GTX 580 @  790 MHz/2004 MHz|
Link
|
|
2
|X5795|smoky-jo|i7 Core x990 @4300 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1997 CL 9-9-9-28|2xGTX 590 @630/1260/1728|
Link
|
|
3
|X4797|Cook2211|i7 3960X @4.75GHz|16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24|2x GTX580 DCII @940/1880/2004|
Link
| 
|
4
|X4578|PsychoQeeny|i7 2600k @4500|4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28|2x gtx570 @963/1925/2100|
Link
|
|
5
|X4538|quadratkeks|Intel i7 2600k @4213 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24|2x GTX  580 @910/1820/2100|
Link
|
|
6
|X4344|widder0815| i7 2600k @4616 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 |2xgtx570 @972/1944/2224 MHz|
Link
|
|
7
|X4031|streetjumper16|1090t @4214 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|2xHD 5870 @940/1300 Mhz|
Link
|
|
8
|X3730|sylarnbg|Core i7 930 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20|GTX 480 SLI @825/1650/2000MHz|
Link
|
|
9
|X3670|Cyris|Phenom II 1090T @4264MHz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-9-9-28|2xHD5870 @900/1200MHz|
Link
|
|
10
|X3333|kmf|QX9770 @4000 MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24|2xGTX 470 @860/1720/1780 MHz|
Link
|
|
11
|X2460|
Icz3ron3|Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,8MHZ |8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15|GeForce GTX 590* @*613/855/1225|Link Posten|*

Extreme Ranking (Overall)*



|Platz|Punkte|Nickname|CPU+Takt|Speicher+Takt und Latenzen|Grafikkarte+Takt|Verifikationslink|
|
1
|X7073|ujmoskito |2x Xeon 5650 @4.18GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz 8-8-8-24|4x GTX 580 @  790 MHz/2004 MHz|
Link
|
|
2
|X5795|smoky-jo|i7 Core x990 @4300 Mhz|12GB DDR3-1997 CL 9-9-9-28|2xGTX 590 @630/1260/1728|
Link
|
|
3
|X4797|Cook2211|i7 3960X @4.75GHz|16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24|2x GTX580 DCII @940/1880/2004|
Link
| 
|
4
|X4578|PsychoQeeny|i7 2600k @4500|4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28|2x gtx570 @963/1925/2100|
Link
|
|
5
|X4538|quadratkeks|Intel i7 2600k @4213 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24|2x GTX  580 @910/1820/2100|
Link
|
|
6
|X4494|cook2211 |i7 980X @4.4GHz|6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24|2xGTX580 @945/1890/2150|
Link
|
|
7
|X4344|widder0815| i7 2600k @4616 Mhz|4GB DDR3-2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 |2xgtx570 @972/1944/2224 MHz|
Link
|
|
8
|X4031|streetjumper16|1090t @4214 MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|2xHD 5870 @940/1300 Mhz|
Link
|
|
9
|X3730|sylarnbg|Core i7 930 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20|GTX 480 SLI @825/1650/2000MHz|
Link
|
|
10
|X3670|Cyris|Phenom II 1090T @4264MHz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-9-9-28|2xHD5870 @900/1200MHz|
Link
|
|
11
|X3333|kmf|QX9770 @4000 MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24|2xGTX 470 @860/1720/1780|
Link
|
|
12
|X3176|xTc|Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz|16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27|Radeon HD 7970 @1.100/3.100 MHz|
Link
|
|
13
|X2788|bfgc|Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 580 SC @940/1880/2300 MHz|
Link
|
|
14
|X2699|schneiderbernd|i7 2600K @ 5007MHz|8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28|GTX 580 @991/1982/2350MHz|
Link
|
|
15
|X2504|Veteran | i7 Core 920 @4200 Mhz|6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21|gtx 580 @940/1880/2150 MHz|
Link
|
|
16
|X2473|Titan2k4|i7 Core 950 @4200 MHz|6GB DDR3-1603 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @920/1840/2150 MHz|
Link
|
|
17
|X2460|
Icz3ron3|Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,8MHZ |8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15|GeForce GTX 590* @*613/855/1225|Link Posten|

|
18
|X2434|D!str(+)yer|i7-990X @4411Mhz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 580 @985/1970/2100|
Link
|
|
19
|X2362|Meratheus|i7 860 @3400 Mhz|8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27|GTX 570 @900/1800/2000 Mhz|
Link
|
|
20
|X2289|Chrisinger|Core i7 870 @4GHz|8GB DDR3-1456MHz 9-9-9-23 |GTX 570 @950/1900/2000MHz|
Link
| 
|
21
|X2127|Schrotti|i7 Core 860 @4018 MHz|4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24|GTX 480 @930/1860/1900 MHz|
Link
|
|
22
|X2093|Jacke wie Hose|Q9650 @4305 MHz|4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-5-5-15|GTX 570 @900/1800/2200 MHz|
Link
|
|
23
|X2034|Jankerman|i870 @2930 MHz|8GB DDR3-1333 CL ????|GTX 570 @909/1818/2117 MHz|
Link
|
|
24
|X1963|mmayr|Intel Core2 Quad 9650 @4000MHz|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @850/1700/2005 MHz|
Link
|
|
25
|X1938|sodelle|Q 8200 @2330Mhz|4GB DDR2-1066 |gtx 570 @786/1572/2100 Mhz|
Link
|
|
26
|X1894|Fuzetsu|i7 Core 2600K @4200MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 570 @825/1999 MHz|
Link
|
|
27
|X1845|der Moloch|i7 Core 920 @3600 MHz|6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24|GTX 480 @798/1596/1903 MHz|
Link
|
|
28
|X1789|Schumi GSG9|i7 Core 950 @3200 MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T @1333|GTX 480 AMP @756/959/1512 MHz|
Link
|
Legende:
Rot = ATI/AMD Grafikkarte
Grün = NVidia Grafikarte

Letzte Änderung am: 07.02.2012


----------



## Naumo (11. Dezember 2010)

Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3728MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | P5395 | Result


----------



## Firestriker (11. Dezember 2010)

Firestriker | Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB G.Skill DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | P4503


----------



## micha2 (11. Dezember 2010)

micha2 | Phenom II X6 1090T@3200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 700/900/1400 | P3170 | Result


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 | i5 760@4000MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 830/1660/1900MHz | P5490 | Result


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi | I7 920@3800Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 924/1848/1848Mhz | P6326 | Result


----------



## SESOFRED (11. Dezember 2010)

SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 871/1742/1968MHz | P5548 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html#post2481548


----------



## k303 (11. Dezember 2010)

k303 | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz | 4 GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 | P5513


----------



## Vorax (11. Dezember 2010)

Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @ 700/1400/1674 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Bittet postet die ORB links und keine Screenshots nach Möglichkeit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2010)

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.40 GHz |12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 580@900MHz | P6808 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

*Damit veteran schon mal was hat *

D!str(+)yer | Xeon W3520 @ 3800MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800 CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 797/1596/2025MHz | X2010


----------



## Tom-911 (11. Dezember 2010)

Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 | P8083 |Result




__________________
                Core i7 W3520 @4,15GHz & HT,Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7  
3x2GB Corsair Dominator PC-1600 MHz, CL 7-7-7-20 1T
Crossfire HD 5870 @900/1250, Hanns.G HG281D 27,5 1920x1200
2x SSD 128GB Supertalent Ultradrive GX, Samsung HD153WI
2xSamsung F3 1TB, Enermax 1250W Enermax Revolution85+, Win7 Prof. x64


----------



## Titan2k4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Also gut. Hier nochmal mein Ergebnis:

Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 3800 MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2150 | Result: P6780

Das sind nur 3800 MHz. Hab auch ein 4200er Profil. Vielleicht folgt demnächst nochmal eine Änderung.

Übrigens: Ich bin generell dafür die Multi und Single GPU zu trennen. Ist sonst kein Vergleich, der Sinn macht.


----------



## evosociety (11. Dezember 2010)

evosociety | Core i5 760 @ 4 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 5850 @ 894/1200 | P4450 | Furturemark link

Aus irgend einem Grund 3DMark meinen Graka Treiber nicht akzeptieren... :-/


----------



## veteran (11. Dezember 2010)

Veteran | Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHz | 6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 900/1800 | 2125 | "Link"|

Score:6720 Punkte


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2010)

der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | P5794 

Hier noch das Resultat vom Extreme Modus falls benötigt :

der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 @ 9-9-9-24 |GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 | X1845


----------



## veteran (11. Dezember 2010)

Veteran | Core i7 920 @ 3,4 GHz | 6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 772/1544 | 2004 |Link|

Score:X1963


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich konnte mein Ergebnis noch etwas verbessern. Wäre super wenn das in der Tabelle noch geändert würde.

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.36 GHz | 12 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@900/1800/2150 | P6868 Result


----------



## Kaki008 (11. Dezember 2010)

Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3700MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 775/ 1125 | 3977 |Result


----------



## R33p3r (11. Dezember 2010)

R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | Sapphire 5770 Vapor X @ Stock | 2497 | link

perfomance.JPG


----------



## euihyun2210 (11. Dezember 2010)

euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 | 5303 | link


----------



## Ratty0815 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 | GTX 480 @ 890|1781|1848 | 6347 3D Marks | Furturemark link


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

**update bis hier**

Ab jetzt werd ich so 1 mal täglich eins machen


----------



## Marauder (11. Dezember 2010)

Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | P3616 | link

P.S.: Je nach Durchlauf werden entweder die Settings der Graka nicht richtig übernommen, oder die vom RAM, dafür habe ich keine Freezes oder BSODS.


----------



## Titan2k4 (11. Dezember 2010)

Kriegs Kotzen. Ich möchte gerne ein neues Ergebnis machen und der kackt immer ab. 20/20 mal. Ich hasse diesen Benchmark. Ich werd jetzt auf ein Update warten. Vorher tu ich mir das nicht weiter an und belasse es bei Platz 3 ...


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Dezember 2010)

Einfach mal durchlaufen lassen!
Wie man sieht habe ich auch noch jede Menge Programme nebenbei laufen.
Aber dennoch nicht schlecht fürn Anfang.
Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock| 7836 3DMarks | Result

Scheint wirklich so zu sein, das es kein reiner CPU benchmark mehr ist!
Das freut mich 

Edit:
@ 


Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Kriegs Kotzen. Ich möchte gerne ein neues  Ergebnis machen und der kackt immer ab. 20/20 mal. Ich hasse diesen  Benchmark. Ich werd jetzt auf ein Update warten. Vorher tu ich mir das  nicht weiter an und belasse es bei Platz 3 ...



Nehm mal beim Reiter "Hilfe" den Haken bei "Systeminfo scannen" raus, danach bekam ich keinen Fehler mehr.

Edit2:
Damit man auch sieht, das alles so lief, wie ich es geschrieben hab,Bild im Anhang.


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi | I7 920@3,8 | 6GB DDR3 1520 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480@ 936/1872/1805 | P6380 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/144574;jsessionid=09849C49391377969350A5A3DFE54D0C?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F144574%3Fkey%3DZv7KMznwV3WXW8EHtwh4JbnxZ306mK


----------



## mmayr (12. Dezember 2010)

mmayr| Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz | P5533 |Result


----------



## BigMac81 (12. Dezember 2010)

BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX 460@ 800/1600/2000 | P3707


----------



## chris1995 (12. Dezember 2010)

chris1995 | Amd 1090T @ 3,37GHz |8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | Readon HD 5970 @ 725-725-1000Mhz | P6273 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

Leute, hier wird nicht Diskutiert, nur Ergebnisse Posten! Ne, Titan2k4 

Außerdem bitte drauf achten den richtigen Link zu Posten!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html#post2481613

Und wenn ihr nur ein kleines Punkte update habt, dann bitte kennzeichne mit *update*, damit ich nicht doppelt eintrage !!
Und Pumpi, bitte fang jetzt nicht an für jedes kleinste Punkte update up zu Daten, wenn du noch am probieren bist, dann update einfach am ende wenn du fertig bist und nicht 3 mal innerhalb von wenigen Stunden!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | AMD AthlonIIX4 630 @ 3,5GHz | 4Gb DDR2@833MHz 5-5-5-14 | GTX460 @ 871/1742/2000 |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/146277


----------



## TH1984 (12. Dezember 2010)

TH1984 | Phenom II 955BE @ 3.8 | 4GB DDR3-1333 7-7-7-21 | MSI GTX480 @800/1600/2000 | P5339 | Result

Edit: müsste Chris1995 mit seiner 5970 nicht auch unter MultiGPU gelistet werden? er steht aktuell bei den SingleGPU


----------



## Kaki008 (12. Dezember 2010)

*update*
Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL 8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200 | P4847 | Result


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2010)

Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | HD 5850 @ 900/1400 | P 4382 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/146499


----------



## Pumpi (12. Dezember 2010)

sorry hat sich erledigt


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2010)

der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 [URL= http://3dmark.com/3dm11/63352?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F63352%3Fkey%3DR0vJ4XL7KceBBFrSaxyvWtASUCbyNK ] X1845 [/URL]

Score X1845

Mfg


----------



## Schrotti (12. Dezember 2010)

Schrotti | Core i7 860@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@900/2000 | P6465 | Result


----------



## Insecure (12. Dezember 2010)

Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 800/1600/2000  | P3598 | Result


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Dezember 2010)

Happyplace4190 | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568 7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175 | P6799 3DMarks | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/152335


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

**update bis hier**


----------



## Pikus (12. Dezember 2010)

Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,3GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | P2565 | Result


----------



## Titan2k4 (13. Dezember 2010)

Extreme-Link X2098
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 3800 MHz | 6 GB DDR3 760 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2150 | Result


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert denn Crossfire ??? Meine Punkte 5533...mit einer Gtx 470.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

Bitte in dem anderen Thread Diskutieren !

Ja Crossfire geht!


----------



## Schrotti (13. Dezember 2010)

Update

Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@920/2000 | P6601 | Result


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2010)

belle | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | 4 GB DDR2 1066 5-5-5-18 | Radeon HD6870 @ 940/2300 MHz | P4271 | link


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Dezember 2010)

SchumiGSG9 | i7 950 @ 3066 bzw. 3200 | 12 GB DDR-3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T@ 1333 | GTX 480 AMP @ GPU 756MHz RAM 950 MHz Shader 1512 MHz |P5523  | Result

SchumiGSG9 | i7 950 @ 3066 bzw. 3200 | 12 GB DDR-3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-74-2T@ 1333 |  GTX 480 AMP @ GPU 756MHz RAM 950 MHz Shader 1512 MHz |X1789  | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/161230


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2010)

*update*

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.38GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@920/1840/2100MHz | P6958 Result


----------



## Insecure (13. Dezember 2010)

auch bei mir ein Update

Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @ 3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  | P3682 |Result

Habe was am Graka Takt gespielt und direkt 100P mehr.


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es denn genau aus mit der Angabe des Speichertaktes? Ich sehe gerade, dass die meisten Nvidia-Besitzer die nominale Taktrate posten (z.B. 1800 MHz), wobei die reale doch im Beispiel bei 900 MHz liegt. Was muss angegeben werden?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

Du hast dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet, da es einheitlich sein soll, natürlich den nominalen!

Und ich sage es noch mal, bitte hier *NUR *Ergebnisse, und in dem anderen Thread Diskutieren!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Dezember 2010)

Sorry für die Frage aber den takt des CPU's mit Selbstübertaktung vom CPU oder ohne ? 3,066 oder 3,2 bei meinem Core i7 950 @ 950


----------



## mmayr (13. Dezember 2010)

mmayr | Intel Core 2 Quad 9650 @ 4.0 GHz|  4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2005 | X1963 Result


----------



## Forti (13. Dezember 2010)

Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1800 | P5306 | Link


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Dezember 2010)

**update bis hier**

Bitte achtet mal auf die Form und den link! Keine lust jedes 2 zu korrigieren !




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage aber den takt des CPU's mit Selbstübertaktung vom CPU oder ohne ? 3,066 oder 3,2 bei meinem Core i7 950 @ 950




Natürlich 3,2 GHz angeben, auch wenn es eine Automatisch Übertaktung ist, ist eine Übertaktung!

Und zum 5ten mal heute, in dem anderen Thread bitte Diskutieren, das stört mich ungemein wenn ich ein update einpflege!


----------



## Beukertron (13. Dezember 2010)

Beukertron | Intel Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | P3553


----------



## kreids (13. Dezember 2010)

kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @821/1642/2002MHz |P5113


----------



## belle (14. Dezember 2010)

*update*

belle | Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3500 Mhz | 4 GB DDR2 1066 5-5-5-18 | Radeon HD6870 @ 1000/2400 MHz | P4333 | Result


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2010)

BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 6-6-6-16 | 5870 @ 850/1200 | P4167


----------



## Vaykir (14. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir | Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-9-8-24 | ATI 5870 @ 1000/1300MHz | P5081

Hinweis: Das Beweispic hänge ich gegen 17 Uhr dran.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Dezember 2010)

Extreme Setting:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.46GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@920/1840/2100 | X2275 Result


----------



## HowDee (14. Dezember 2010)

HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 | P5189 | Result


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz|6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20|Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950|5796| Link ist unten

Es wurde nur eine Gtx470 genutzt weil ja Sli nicht funzt.


----------



## veteran (14. Dezember 2010)

Veteran | Core i7 920 @ 3,4 GHz | 6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 850/1700 | 2125 

Update Score:X2122


----------



## Pikus (14. Dezember 2010)

*update*

Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 | P2696 | Result

Beachten: Die Taktraten der Grafikkarte sind (wieder) falsch


----------



## nassa (14. Dezember 2010)

nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 875/1750/1950 Mhz | P5724 | link


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2010)

BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | P4419


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2010)

***UPDATE***

Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | HD 5850 @ 910/1400 | P 4440 | Result

***UPDATE***


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

***update bis hier***




Vaykir schrieb:


> Vaykir | Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-9-8-24 | ATI 5870 @ 1000/1300MHz | P5081
> 
> Hinweis: Das Beweispic hänge ich gegen 17 Uhr dran.



17h durch, kein link, also Ergebnis noch nicht aufgenommen 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> $.Crackpipeboy.$|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz|6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20|Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950|5796| Link ist unten
> 
> Es wurde nur eine Gtx470 genutzt weil ja Sli nicht funzt.



BITTE den link angeben, man bekommt ihn doch auf dem Silbertablett serviert, auf dem Screenshot sieht man nicht die FPS und Teilpunktzahlen, so könnte ein Test Theoretisch ein Black Screen run oder ähnlich sein!

Beim nächsten mal tippe ich den link nicht mehr ab!



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 | P4419



Danke für die Doppelte Arbeit!
Nächste mal auch als update Kennzeichen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Dezember 2010)

Sry, habs vergessen. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Chrisch (15. Dezember 2010)

Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 | 2*MSI GTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz | P7592 | Link

Hoffe mal das da bald nen ordentlicher Treiber kommt der SLI gescheit unterstützt


----------



## Titan2k4 (15. Dezember 2010)

neuer X-Treme Link:

X2154
Titan2k4 | core i7-950 @ 4200 MHz | 6GB DDR3 1603MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 920/1840/2125 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/184875


@ Veteran: Kannst du mir bitte mal sagen, ob du die Core-Voltage deiner GPU auch hochgeschraubt hast?
Ich erreiche mit meinen Settings und den gleichen Taktrate weniger Punkte. Sag mir mal bitte alle Daten, was du verändert hast.
LG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gitbs auch mal ein dickes ***update*** 

D!str(+)yer | Xeon W3520 @ 3800MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800 CL 8-9-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 980/1960/2100MHz | P7231


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2010)

Erster SLI-Versuch

Performance Setting:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.46GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@850/1700/2080 | P8703 Result

Extreme Setting:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.46GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@850/1700/2080 | X2452 Result


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2010)

*UPDATE*

Zweiter SLI-Versuch:


Performance Setting:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.50GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@850/1700/2080 | P11185 Result

Extreme Setting:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.50GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@850/1700/2080 | X3513 Result


----------



## TBDQ (15. Dezember 2010)

TBDQ | Intel Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB G-Skill DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2x Ati Readon HD 6850 @ 775/1000 | 6287 | Result


----------



## NAui11 (15. Dezember 2010)

NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | P4139 | Result


----------



## veteran (15. Dezember 2010)

Veteran | Core i7 920 @ 3,4 GHz | 6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 880|1760 | 2125 

Update Score:X2192


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Dezember 2010)

Huhu, auch wenns Offtopic ist, aber du hats bei der Extreme Rangliste folgendes geschrieben:
CPU + Ta*c*kt ...nehm das c da mal lieber schnell weg


----------



## veteran (15. Dezember 2010)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Huhu, auch wenns Offtopic ist, aber du hats bei der Extreme Rangliste folgendes geschrieben:
> CPU + Ta*c*kt ...nehm das c da mal lieber schnell weg



Danke dir,
bei der ganzen Listenschreiberei habe ich das übersehen.
Natürlich ist der Fehler auch in den unteren Listen aufgetreten wegen Kopieren und einfügen


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Dezember 2010)

update

Chrisinger |Core i5 760 @ 4.01GHz | 8GB DDR3 1066MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 850/1700/1950MHz | P5767 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2010)

***update bis hier***



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Huhu, auch wenns Offtopic ist, aber du hats bei der Extreme Rangliste folgendes geschrieben:
> CPU + Ta*c*kt ...nehm das c da mal lieber schnell weg




Nächste mal wäre es eleganter so einen Hinweis via PN zu geben


----------



## Forti (16. Dezember 2010)

Forti|Intel i5 760 @4,2Ghz|4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24|2xGTX470 750/1500/1674|8332|Ergebniss


----------



## Titan2k4 (16. Dezember 2010)

*Neues X-Treme Ergebnis*

So,
habe nun durch erhöhen des Core-Voltage neue Möglichkeiten geschöpft 
und ein neues X-Treme-Ergebnis ist dabei herausgekommen:

X2333 3D Marks
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 3,8 GHz | 6GB DDR3 Ram 1520 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2150 | Result

liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Dezember 2010)

Update (nach x Versuchen wo er bei Test 5 abgebrochen hat)

SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512 | P5525 | Result


----------



## totovo (16. Dezember 2010)

bisher:

totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 970/1346 MHz | P4392 | Klick

da geht noch mehr, die CPU bremst


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2010)

**update** bis hier.
Zur info, bin das Wochenende über weg, also das nächste update wirds sicher erst Montag geben 



totovo schrieb:


> bisher:
> 
> totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 970/1346 MHz | P4392
> 
> da geht noch mehr, die CPU bremst




Der link fehlt


----------



## totovo (16. Dezember 2010)

tatsache 

Ich hab ihn editiert!


----------



## Pumpi (16. Dezember 2010)

Update :

Pumpi | Intel I7 920 @ 3800Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1520 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 928/1842/2278 | P6543 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/204175


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Dezember 2010)

update

Chrisinger |Core i5 760 @ 4.1GHz | 8GB DDR3 1173MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 875/1750/2000MHz | P5909 | Result


----------



## kmf (16. Dezember 2010)

kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-26 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1702 | P8059 | Result


----------



## DC1984 (17. Dezember 2010)

DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz | P5405 | Result


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (17. Dezember 2010)

BlackBurn1212 | Q9550 @ 3400MHz | 4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator | 2x HD5850 725/1000 mHz| P6019 | Result


----------



## totovo (17. Dezember 2010)

totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | P4668 | Klick

da geht immer noch merhr


----------



## streega (17. Dezember 2010)

streega | Intel Core i5 760 @ 4,635 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1680 CL 6-8-6-22 1T | GTX 470 @ 945/1890/1860 | P6045 | Result


----------



## labernet (18. Dezember 2010)

Labernet | AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | AMD Radeon HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz | P6781 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4503


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2010)

*

Bitte Ergebnisse Aktualisieren:*


Neues Single GPU Performence Ergebnis: P7078
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 | Result
Screenshot vom Desktop


Neues Single GPU X-Treme Ergebnis: X2473
Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 920/1840/2150 | Result
Screenshot vom Desktop

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2010)

*UPDATE*

Single GPU:

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@930/1860/2150 | P7064 Result

Multi GPU

P11558 Result

X3671 Result

cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |  2 x GTX 580@885/1770/2125


----------



## drstoecker (19. Dezember 2010)

drstoecker| AMD 1090T @ 4GHz| G.Skill Flare @ 830MHz und CL9| 2x AMD 6850 @ 850MHz| P6809| Result


----------



## SESOFRED (19. Dezember 2010)

Update!!!!

SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | P5761  Result


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab ein neues Single GPU Performence Ergebnis. 
Ich habe meinen vorrigen Post eine Seite davor editiert.
Der TE müsste seiner Aussage nach heute kommen.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2010)

***update bis hier***



BlackBurn1212 schrieb:


> BlackBurn1212 | Q9550 @ 3400MHz | 4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator | 2x HD5850 725/1000 mHz| P6019 | Result



Nicht aufgenommen.
Ram nicht korrekt angeben! Latenzen, Taktung???



totovo schrieb:


> totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz | P4668 | Klick
> 
> da geht immer noch merhr



Danke für doppelte arbeitet, da nicht als Update gekennzeichnet 



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Bitte Ergebnisse Aktualisieren:*
> 
> ...



Bitte an das Schema halten! Du kannst gerne die Ergebnisse noch mal darüber schreiben und Farblich abheben, aber dann sollte es dem Schema entsprechend auch nochmal wie von mir gewünscht dort stehen ohne das ich alles ändern muss!!!



drstoecker schrieb:


> drstoecker| AMD 1090T @ 4GHz| G.Skill Flare @ 830MHz und CL9| 2x AMD 6850 @ 850MHz| P6809| Result



Nicht aufgenommen.
Ram nicht korrekt angeben! Latenzen, Taktung, DDR2 oder 3, wie viel??????



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Hab ein neues Single GPU Performence Ergebnis.
> Ich habe meinen vorrigen Post eine Seite davor editiert.
> Der TE müsste seiner Aussage nach heute kommen.
> Liebe Grüße




Bitte beim nächsten mal einen neuen Post verfassen! 
Auch wenn ich noch kein update hatte, ist das blöd für veteran mit dem Extrem Ranking!


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ok Alles klar. Sorry 
Hatte nicht vor dir mehr Arbeit zu machen.
Beim nächsten Mal kriegst dus richtig. Verprochen 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2010)

@D!str(+)yer

Warum ist denn mein Multi-GPU Pefromance-Ergebnis nicht aktualisiert worden?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2010)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer
> 
> Warum ist denn mein Multi-GPU Pefromance-Ergebnis nicht aktualisiert worden?



Aso, genau, da bin ich verwirrt gewesen xD

Ändere ich gleich noch


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aso, genau, da bin ich verwirrt gewesen xD
> 
> Ändere ich gleich noch



Danke dir


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man im P-Modus sich an folgendem orientieren kann:
Wenn der Benchmark im ersten Test und der ersten Szene (Bevor die Kameraansicht wechselt) noch über 32 FPS bleibt (das geht ja immer weiter runter, sowohl mit der Kamera, als auch die FPS, bis zum Kamerawechsel) und am absoluten Anfang des Benchmarks mit 38 für einiges Sek dabei ist, kommt ein Ergebnis von 7000 raus. Mich würde interessieren. Ist es bei euch anderen auch so? Oder kann es sein, dass bei euch die Gewichteverteilung anders ist. Dass z.B: ihr eure Punkte mehr im PhysX Test sammelt oder sowas? 
Cook. oder D!str(+)yer: Konntet ihr das auch beobachten?
Oder bei Beginn des zweiten Tests. Da wechselt er bei mir immer ganz schnell zwischen 24,9 und 25,0 FPS hin- und her. Das zeigt mir immer, dass ich die 930/1860/2150 habe. Denn bereits bei 920 kommt die 5 gar nicht mehr zum Vorschein und es startet mit 24,4 oder ,7
lg

übrigens ist der erste Patch draußen für den Benchmark. Aber soweit beobachtet gibt es im Normalfall nicht mehr oder weniger Punkte, sondern es wurden kompatibilitäts-Probleme behoben. Soweit ich das verstanden habe. Sprich: Die erreichten Punktzahlen behalten an Gültigkeit.
lg


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Dezember 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man im P-Modus sich an folgendem orientieren kann:
> Wenn der Benchmark im ersten Test und der ersten Szene (Bevor die Kameraansicht wechselt) noch über 32 FPS bleibt (das geht ja immer weiter runter, sowohl mit der Kamera, als auch die FPS, bis zum Kamerawechsel) und am absoluten Anfang des Benchmarks mit 38 für einiges Sek dabei ist, kommt ein Ergebnis von 7000 raus. Mich würde interessieren. Ist es bei euch anderen auch so? Oder kann es sein, dass bei euch die Gewichteverteilung anders ist. Dass z.B: ihr eure Punkte mehr im PhysX Test sammelt oder sowas?
> Cook. oder D!str(+)yer: Konntet ihr das auch beobachten?
> Oder bei Beginn des zweiten Tests. Da wechselt er bei mir immer ganz schnell zwischen 24,9 und 25,0 FPS hin- und her. Das zeigt mir immer, dass ich die 930/1860/2150 habe. Denn bereits bei 920 kommt die 5 gar nicht mehr zum Vorschein und es startet mit 24,4 oder ,7



Das ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## AlexB_87 (21. Dezember 2010)

Multi-GPU:
AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 | 2x ATI Radeon HD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz | P4733 | Result


----------



## phoenix771 (22. Dezember 2010)

phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.2GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 732/950/1464 | P5264 | Result


----------



## totovo (22. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Danke für doppelte arbeitet, da nicht als Update gekennzeichnet



Oh sorry,

hab ich nicht mit Absicht gemacht, werde ich beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen


----------



## veteran (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich wünsche allen hier ein Frohes Fest und gesegnete Weihnachten!

Lasst euch alle ordentlich beschenken!


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. Dezember 2010)

Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 701/1402/1810 | P4305 | Result


----------



## Schrotti (3. Januar 2011)

Mein Beitrag zum Extreme Setting.

Schrotti | i7 Core 860 @4018 Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @930/1860/1900 MHz | X2127 | Result


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein das man den 3D Mark key nur einmal benutzen kann?
Hatte ihn vor Weihnachten schon mal zu registrieren benutzt, und nachdem ich Windows nun neuinstalliert habe (SSD eingebaut)
Wollte ich noch mal einen extreme run machen, da ich bisher keinen gemacht hatte...doch nun sagt er mir das der key nicht zugelassen ist...


----------



## nassa (4. Januar 2011)

*update*

nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @ 935/1870/2100 Mhz | P6089 | Result


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE*

Multi GPU Extreme

Cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@900/1800/2125 | X4121 Result


----------



## veteran (6. Januar 2011)

"UPDATE"
Single GPU Performance

Veteran     Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHz     6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21     GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2150

Score: P 6807


----------



## R33p3r (6. Januar 2011)

*Update*


R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | 4GB DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 | Gainward GTX 470 @ 750|837|1500 Mhz | 4323 | link


----------



## TH1984 (6. Januar 2011)

UPDATE

Single GPU Performance

TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 | P5827 | Link


----------



## streega (6. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE*

streega | Intel i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL 7-10-7-27 1T | GTX 470 @ 1000/2003/1900 MHz | P6061 | Result


----------



## Rail (7. Januar 2011)

Rail |AMD 965 BE @ 3800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 470 @ 810/1750/1800MHz | P4658


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE* (mein letztes, mehr ist mit den Ref.-Kühlern nicht drin...)

Multi GPU Performance

Cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@915/1830/2125 | P12142 Result

Multi GPU Extreme: 

Cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580@930/1860/2125 | X4269 Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2011)

**update bis hier**



veteran schrieb:


> "UPDATE"
> Single GPU Performance
> 
> Veteran     Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHz     6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21     GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2150
> ...




Bitte auch ans Schema halten


----------



## sepei (8. Januar 2011)

Multi GPU Performance
sepei |i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | P8360
sepei |i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz | X3079 / Nicht miteinbeziehen das Programm hat sich leider aufgehängt. Werde ich aber nachbringen


----------



## Otep (8. Januar 2011)

Otep | Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 3825 MHz | 4GB Corsair XMS² DDR2-900 MHz 5-5-5-18 | Zotac Nvidia GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | P4553


----------



## veteran (8. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE*
Veteran | Core i7 920 @ 4,0 GHz | 6GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 920/1840 | 2150 |Link|

Score: 6962

Denke das ist bei mir jetzt so die Grenze des Möglichen , die 7000 Punkte hätte ich schon gern noch gecknackt aber schauen wir mal vielleicht mit dem nächsten Treiberupdate


----------



## streega (8. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE* 

streega | Intel i5 760 @ 4677,5 MHz | 4 GB G-SKILL 1600 @ 1700 6-9-6-24 1T | Gigabyte GTX 470 @ 1006 MHz/2011/2108 | P6208 | Result


----------



## phoenix771 (13. Januar 2011)

*Update*:

phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.2GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549 | P5339 | Result


----------



## Jan565 (13. Januar 2011)

Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T | HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | P4590 | Result


----------



## necavi91 (14. Januar 2011)

necavi91 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | Nvidia GTX460 @ 890/1780/1000 MHz | P3890 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/424849


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2011)

**update**


----------



## Sturmtank (15. Januar 2011)

Sturmtank  |  Intel Core I5 750 @ 3.00 GHz | 4 GB @ 1650 7-8-8-24 1T | Nvidia GTX460 @ 715/1430/1825 | P3310 Result


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Januar 2011)

So mein erster 3DM11 Sli-Run

$.Crackpipeboy.$|i7 920 @ 4400Mhz|6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20|Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950|9672| Link Result

Update vom 19.01.2011
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/453230;jses...m11/453230?key=NYJ9Zpq8q6tNvB6nLnbmRhERLpMUK4


----------



## Happyplace4190 (18. Januar 2011)

UPDATE

Happyplace4190 | I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 |2x GTX 480 @ 950/1900/2222MHz | P11403 | Result


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Januar 2011)

Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 |1x GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz | P5650 | Result


----------



## kreids (19. Januar 2011)

*Update*


kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz |Result


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (19. Januar 2011)

Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 445 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | P5714  | Result

Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 445 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | X2017  | Result


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (19. Januar 2011)

ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4400MHz | 6GB DDR3-1925 CL 8-8-8-22 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 870/1739/2050MHz | P14657 | Result


----------



## Communicator (19. Januar 2011)

Meine Punkte bei Performance.




Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.1Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | P7237

Gruß.


----------



## Fuzetsu (20. Januar 2011)

Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | P5771 | Result

Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz | X1894 | Result

Ohne am Voltregler zu drehen, geht da nix mehr. Das System ist auch erst ne Woche alt... will jetzt 2 Jahre das System so schmeißen und dann... ma sehen


----------



## danomat (20. Januar 2011)

danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 854/2098/1708 MHz | P6052 | Result


----------



## HeinzNeu (20. Januar 2011)

Mal ein Ergebnis mit Hybrid-CrossFire (AtI&NVidia [PhysX]):
HeinzNeu | CPU @4050 MHz | G.Skill @ 1.944 MHz 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire HD 5970 @ 875 MHz@NVidia_Palit[PhysX] | 7667 | link
7667 Punkte


----------



## carsten1975 (20. Januar 2011)

naja dann will ich meine Werte auch mal Posten

carsten1975 | Core Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 Standart Takt | P4132 | Result


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

löschen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2011)

**update**

Noch mal der Aufruf, achtet bitte auf die Richtige Form und den richtigen link!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Januar 2011)

Update

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,5GHz | 2x2GB DDR2@833 5-5-5-14 | GTX460@900/1800/2000 | P3835 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/482223


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (22. Januar 2011)

Jacke wie Hose schrieb:


> Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 445 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | P5714  | Result
> 
> Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 445 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | X2017  | Result



*UPDATE*

Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4302MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 478 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | P5965  | Result

Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4302MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 478 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | X2043  | Result


----------



## Cyris (22. Januar 2011)

Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 4GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 850/1200MHz | P8211 | Result
Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 4GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz | X3412 | Result


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (23. Januar 2011)

*Update:*

ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4397MHz | 6GB DDR3-1850 CL 7-7-7-21 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 870/1739/2050MHz | P15327 | Result


----------



## Pumpi (23. Januar 2011)

Multi GPU 

Pumpi | I7-920 @ 3800 Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1520 8-8-8-20 | 2Way-SLI GTX 480 @ 921/1842/2241 Mhz | P 11096 | Result


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up|Intel Core i5 2500K @ Stock|4 GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24|GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz|P5415|Result


----------



## Nyuki (26. Januar 2011)

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DD3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 470 GTX SOC @ 821/1642/1820 MHZ |P5061|Result


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Januar 2011)

stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,17GHz | OCZ Platinum @ 1586MHz 7-7-7-24 | EVGA 570 @ 930/1860/2400 | 6618 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/520829


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Januar 2011)

stimpi2k4 | Performance | EVGA| 933 GPU | 1866 Shader | 2380 VRam | 1,1V GPU| i7 920 | 4,0 GHz | 6Gb@1600MHz | Lukü | Physx On |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/538198


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2011)

**update bis hier**

@stimpi2k4
Achte auf die Form, nochmal stückel ich mir nicht die infos zusammen!


----------



## kreids (29. Januar 2011)

*Update*


kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz |Result


----------



## atze1979 (29. Januar 2011)

atze1979 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,91GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 999/1944 | P6214 | Result


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (30. Januar 2011)

ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534 5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 | P6444 |


----------



## Falco (31. Januar 2011)

Falco | AMD Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB ADATA DDR 833 5-5-5-18 | Sparkle Nvidia GTX 470 @ 769/900/1538 | P4648 Result


----------



## Nyuki (31. Januar 2011)

kleines Update 

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DD3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 470 GTX SOC @ 820/1640/2000MHZ |P5132 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/556978;jsessionid=B57E25F02D136D5BC54F84F828A4A57D?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F556978%3Fkey%3DjAStd7wcNEEvwjsQAxrw5eLKndnvrd


----------



## yamo (1. Februar 2011)

Da mach ich mal mit...Update

yamo | I7-920 @ 3930MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1179 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2100MHz | P11529 Link


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update wegen neuer Graka, früher 470 jetzt GTX580!

hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2350 | P6939 Result


----------



## Communicator (1. Februar 2011)

Update

Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | P 8342


Gruß.


----------



## Vti (2. Februar 2011)

Performance

Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | P9479 Result


----------



## Vti (2. Februar 2011)

Extreme

Vti | Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz | P3519 Result


----------



## atze1979 (2. Februar 2011)

*Update*

atze1979 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 | P6235 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/565961


----------



## Cyris (4. Februar 2011)

*Update*

Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz | P8755 | Result


----------



## Hübie (4. Februar 2011)

Hübie | i5 2500k @stock | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580@stock | P5824 | P5824


----------



## phoenix771 (4. Februar 2011)

*Update:*
phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.8GHz | 6GB DDR3-1810 9-9-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549 | P5547 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2011)

Wochenupdate bis hier


----------



## Pumpi (5. Februar 2011)

Multi GPU Update:

Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | 2xGTX 480 @ 942/1884/2266 | P 11392 | Result


----------



## Lubio 07 (5. Februar 2011)

Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 | P4165| Result


----------



## Hübie (6. Februar 2011)

*Update:*
Hübie | i5 2500k @*4500MHz* | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580@stock | P5959 | P5959


----------



## Pumpi (6. Februar 2011)

single GPU Update :

Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @ 940/1880/2270 | P6826 | Result


----------



## belle (7. Februar 2011)

Single-GPU Update
(Treiber-Tesselation mit "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden", Catalyst 11.1a)

belle | i5 2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/2350 MHz | P4725 | link


----------



## hwk (8. Februar 2011)

hwk | i7 860 @ 3800 MHz | Corsair XMS3 1333  @ 1450 MHz  9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 872/1744/2200 MHz | P6666 | Result


----------



## Rail (8. Februar 2011)

*Update* single GPU

  Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 | P4957 | Result


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. Februar 2011)

Mal ein nettes Update:

HeinzNeu | Xeon 3565@4.050 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3  9-9-9-24@1.944 MHz | ATi Sapphire HD 5970@875 MHz GPU@1.150 MHz VRAM@Palit_GTS250@675MHz_GPU@900MHz_Memory@1.458 MHz Shader (PhysX) | P7704 | Result


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 8-8-8-26 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1702 | P8059 | Result



*Update:*

kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | P8510 | Result


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2011)

Und hier noch das Xtreme-Ergebnis:

kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 | X3333 | Result


----------



## Communicator (9. Februar 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Mal ein nettes Update:
> 
> HeinzNeu | Xeon 3565@4.050 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3  9-9-9-24@1.944 MHz | ATi Sapphire HD 5970@875 MHz GPU@1.150 MHz VRAM@Palit_GTS250@675MHz_GPU@900MHz_Memory@1.458 MHz Shader (PhysX) | P7704 | Result



Schmeiß mal die GTS PhysX raus, ich glaube die stört die 5970 etwas bei ihrer "Entfaltung" bei diesem Benchmark. Dann werden es bestimmt mehr Punkte. Und Treiber "AMD optimiert" haken rein.

Gruß.


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Februar 2011)

@Communicator,
vielen Dank für Deinen Rat. Ich habe ihn befolgt und tatsächlich ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt:

HeinzNeu |  Xeon 3565@4.050 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 9-9-9-24@1.944 MHz | ATi Sapphire HD 5970@875 MHz GPU@1.150 MHz VRAM | 8114 Punkte | Result


----------



## dorow (10. Februar 2011)

single GPU

dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 3456 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1152  CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 800/1075/1600 | P5144 | Result


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

***UPDATE***

danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922 MHz | P6687 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2011)

***Wöchentliches update bis hier ***



Auf die Punktzahl musste aber einen ausgeben 



hwk schrieb:


> hwk | i7 860 @ 3800 MHz | Corsair XMS3 1333  @ 1450 MHz  9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 872/1744/2200 MHz | P6666 | Result


----------



## Sturmtank (12. Februar 2011)

hab ein bisschen gespielt und mein system fast ausgereizt
jedoch ein bisschen geht sicher noch.

 i5 750 @ 3840 MHz | G Skill Eco 1600  @ 1600 MHz 7-8-7-24 1T | GTX 460 @ 825/1650/1841 MHz | P3717 |

ich muss dazu sagen der CPU Takt ändert kaum was

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/635889?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F635889%3Fkey%3DTssxnLMRfmnb5KCJvdLh7ZnCkE6ZXZ


----------



## Pumpi (12. Februar 2011)

> Das kann doch eigentlich nicht war sein, das Distroyer sich dermaßen verarschen lässt ?
> 
> Die Entscheidung stimpi's run mit in der Rangliste zu lassen stellt den gesamten Thread ad absurdum.
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/140541-3dmark-11-ab-sofort-auch-als-retail-version-erhaeltlich-2.html


----------



## danomat (12. Februar 2011)

Sorry. Destroyer  Offtopic. Keine diskussion


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Februar 2011)

Erstens ist das hier kein Diskussions Thread und zweitens habe ich noch keinerlei Entscheidung getroffen.
Es soll Leute mit Privatleben geben....


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2011)

*Update:*
Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz | P6886 | P6886


----------



## tomas2 (13. Februar 2011)

Tomas2 | Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4300MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |2x SLI GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1506 | 8817 Punkte | 8817


----------



## hwk (13. Februar 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> *Update:*
> Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @962Mhz | P6886 | P6886



also ganz ehrlich ... i.was lief da falsch, der Score is irgendwie deutlich zu niedrig für 962Mhz GPU Takt mit ner 580

@ D!str(+)yer, wenn ihr nach Freiburg kommst geb ich einen aus!


----------



## Nyuki (13. Februar 2011)

kleines Update : part 3 

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 470 GTX SOC @ 850/1700/2009MHZ |P5269 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/643211;jses...m11/643211?key=6jReTn7v65edPBAQZzr8uezprLzt65


----------



## dorow (14. Februar 2011)

***Update***

single GPU

dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900 | P5862 | Result

dorow | Intel Q6600 @ 3456 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1152 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 950/1100/1900 | X2248 | Result


----------



## Jankerman (14. Februar 2011)

Jankerman | i7 870 @ 2,93 | 8GB @ 1333 und latenzen | GTX 570 @ 909/1818/2117 | 3dmark11 
Performance: 6015
Extreme: 2034

Frage: Wo stehen die Speicherlatenzen?


----------



## Portvv (15. Februar 2011)

Portvv | i7 2600 @ 3990 | 8GB @ 1333  9-9-9-24  | GTX 480 @ 800/1600/950 | P5699 | Result



@Jankerman: Latenzen stehen im Bios oder UEFI oder Everquest die sollten eventuell im 3dMark11 in der systeminfo zufinden sein.


----------



## olli9471 (15. Februar 2011)

olli9471 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8GHz |4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD5850 @ 1010/1265 | P4675 

__________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (15. Februar 2011)

dorow schrieb:


> ***Update***
> 
> single GPU
> 
> ...



Bitte das Ergebniss auf 3DMark11 verlinken!


----------



## dorow (16. Februar 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> Bitte das Ergebniss auf 3DMark11 verlinken!


Geht leider nicht. Bekomme immer eine Fehler Meldung.
Wieso müssen hier die Ergebnisse bei 3DMark verlinkt werden? Ich mache meine Bilder immer so das diese auch bei HWBOT anerkannt und gewertet werden.


----------



## Nyuki (16. Februar 2011)

dorow schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht. Bekomme immer eine Fehler Meldung.
> Wieso müssen hier die Ergebnisse bei 3DMark verlinkt werden? Ich mache meine Bilder immer so das diese auch bei HWBOT anerkannt und gewertet werden.



mit einem ungültigem Key geht das auch nicht^^
Einfach neu installieren und keinen Key benutzen.Nach dem Benchen werden deine Ergebnisse sofort im Browser angezeigt.


----------



## Portvv (17. Februar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Portvv | i7 2600 @ 3990 | 8GB @ 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 800/1600/950 | P5699 | Result
> 
> 
> 
> @Jankerman: Latenzen stehen im Bios oder UEFI oder Everquest die sollten eventuell im 3dMark11 in der systeminfo zufinden sein.


 


ähmmm wird das ergebnis auch mal in die Rangliste eingetragen????


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2011)

*Updaten jeden Samstag*, weitere anfragen für updates werden ab sofort ignoriert, ganz besonders die via PN!


----------



## Cyris (17. Februar 2011)

*Update X:*

Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz | X3670 | Result


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2011)

esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1674 | P4857 | Result


----------



## XeonB (19. Februar 2011)

Bitte eine Anleitung zum Verlinken - hab's bisher noch nicht geschafft

Danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2011)

****Wochenupdate bis hier****



Jankerman schrieb:


> Jankerman | i7 870 @ 2,93 | 8GB @ 1333 und latenzen | GTX 570 @ 909/1818/2117 | 3dmark11
> Performance: 6015
> Extreme: 2034
> 
> Frage: Wo stehen die Speicherlatenzen?



Bitte noch die Latenzen ergänzen, die können auch mit CPUZ in Windows ausgelesen werden unter dem "Memory" Reiter



XeonB schrieb:


> Bitte eine Anleitung zum Verlinken - hab's bisher noch nicht geschafft
> 
> Danke



Normal sollte der link automatisch nach dem Bench schon aufgehen im Explorer 


Welche version nutzt du? Basic?

Aber bitter HIER weiter Diskutieren!


-----------------------------------------------------

stimpi2k4 Score habe ich aus der Wertung genommen, steht jetzt in der Liste ohne Rang!

Das Ergebnis soll durch ein annähernd gleiches "validiert" werden!


----------



## devon (19. Februar 2011)

devon | Intel i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 | P6798 |  link


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2011)

***update****

*Performance*

D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | P7325 |  link


*Extreme*

D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | X2434 |  link


Erschreckend wie schlecht der 3DMark mit der CPU Leistung skaliert....


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

widder0815 | i7-2600k @ 4600Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 @ 7-7-7-20-1T | GTX 570 sLi @ 966/1932/2280 | P11377 | Result

widder0815 | i7-2600k @ 4600Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 @ 7-7-7-20-1T | GTX 570 sLi @ 966/1932/2280 | X3904 | Result


----------



## Portvv (21. Februar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Portvv | i7 2600 @ 3990 | 8GB @ 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 800/1600/950 | P5699 | Result
> 
> 
> 
> @Jankerman: Latenzen stehen im Bios oder UEFI oder Everquest die sollten eventuell im 3dMark11 in der systeminfo zufinden sein.


 

Update:

Portvv | i7 2600 @ 3990 | 8GB @ 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 875/1750/1000 | P6119 | Result


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2011)

*Performance (Single-GPU)*

xTc | i7-980X @ 4400Mhz | 6GiB DDR3 1600 @ 6-7-6-18 | GTX 580 @ 1.000/2.000/2.000 | P7399 | Link

Mein erstes Ergebnis in diesem Thread. Mit dem i7-2600K ist bestimmt noch mehr möglich. 


Gruß


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. Februar 2011)

*Performance Single GPU*

JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @ 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 | P7276 | Result


----------



## ujmoskito (24. Februar 2011)

*Performance Multi GPU*

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 24GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 3x GTX 580 @ 772 MHz/2004 MHz | E19281 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 24GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 3x GTX 580 @ 772 MHz/2004 MHz | P14785 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 24GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 3x GTX 580 @ 772 MHz/2004 MHz | X5880 | Link


----------



## Nyuki (24. Februar 2011)

Performance Single GPU

Mehr geht einfach nicht mit Lukü.Das wars 

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 4018 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 470 GTX SOC @ 863/1726/2009MHZ | P5285 Result


----------



## melz (24. Februar 2011)

Multi-GPU

melz | Phenom II X6 @ 4000 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 2T | Radeon HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | P7156 | Result


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Februar 2011)

Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz | P6569


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Februar 2011)

**Wochenupdate bis hier**


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (27. Februar 2011)

BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz | P4361


----------



## Naumo (28. Februar 2011)

!!UPDATE!!

Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 965/1930/2150MHz | P7011 | Result

!!UPDATE!!


----------



## davidoff78 (1. März 2011)

davidoff78 I Phenom II X4 955 BE I 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 1T I GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz I P4778 I Result


----------



## veteran (3. März 2011)

So, melde mich mal für 2 Wochen bis zum 18.03.2011 ab.
Beim Extreme wird zwar nicht so viel gepostet , aber ich sag trotzdem kurz bescheid.
Also ab dem 18.03.2011 wird die Tabelle Extreme wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## Ossus (3. März 2011)

Ossus | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890|1375 MHz | Result


----------



## PitBull (4. März 2011)

PitBull | Windows 7 HP x64 - Intel I7 870 @ 4,4ghz | Asus Maximus Formula III | 2x2GB DDR3-1500 | Nvidia 480GTX 940/2160 | P6779 Result


----------



## NAui11 (6. März 2011)

UPDATE

NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 2x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | P6946 Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. März 2011)

**Wochen update bis hier**


----------



## Benie (6. März 2011)

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,1GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 820/1640/2100MHz | P4060 | Result


----------



## Communicator (9. März 2011)

Update

Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz | P 8933

Der 11.4 Preview rockt.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. März 2011)

Gohrbi | Phenom II X4 965 @3,8 | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1700/2000MHz | P5291 / Result


----------



## Sturmtank (10. März 2011)

Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 |  P3851 Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. März 2011)

**Wöchentliches update**


----------



## redBull87 (12. März 2011)

redBull87 | Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 G.Skill 9 1333 7-7-7-24 | Sapphire HD 6850 775/1000 | P3290 | Result


----------



## NCphalon (14. März 2011)

NCphalon | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @ 900/1800/2004MHz | P4262

PS: Prozessortakt wird auf der Seite mit TurboCore angezeigt und der RAM-Takt wurde falsch ausgelesen, die Angaben oben sind korrekt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. März 2011)

**Wöchentliches Update**


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (20. März 2011)

*Update*:

ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4464MHz | 6GB DDR3-1674 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 891/1781/2100MHz | P15626 | Result


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2011)

Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz | P6306 | Result


----------



## Ripcord (21. März 2011)

Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz | P4334 | Result


----------



## Shinchyko (23. März 2011)

Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz | P4020 | Result


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (24. März 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X4 925 @ 3500 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1333  CL 9-9-9-27 |  HD 5870 @ 1006/1301 MHz | P4582 | Result


----------



## Portvv (27. März 2011)

Update!!!

Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/1000 | P6500 | Result


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2011)

schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 4789 | 8GB @ 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 957/1914/2157 | P7164 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/940158


----------



## Softy (29. März 2011)

*UPDATE*

Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4,1 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | HD 5850 @ 900/1350 | P 5143 | Result

*UPDATE*


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2011)

Ach komm, dann mach ich auch mal, um die Single-AMD Karten mal nicht so träge aussehen zu lassen 

Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 1065/1300 | P5927 | Result


----------



## widder0815 (31. März 2011)

*Update*

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4,7Ghz | 4Gb @ 2133 9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/1100 | P11701 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1566694-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-mark11.jpg

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4,7Ghz | 4Gb @ 2133 9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 966/1932/1100 | X3993 | Result

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4,7Ghz | 4Gb @ 2133 9-10-9-28 | gtx570 @ 979/1958/1126 | X2152 | Result


----------



## sylarnbg (1. April 2011)

sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000 | P 10508 | Result


----------



## ujmoskito (2. April 2011)

**update**

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 772 MHz/2004 MHz | E20619 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 772 MHz/2004 MHz | P17767 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 825 MHz/2025 MHz | X6922 | Link

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## NAui11 (2. April 2011)

UPDATE

NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz | P7094 Result


----------



## bjuderas (3. April 2011)

bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @ 1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 | P12398 | Furturemark link


----------



## Antalos (3. April 2011)

Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/1200 | P5009 | Result


----------



## sodelle (3. April 2011)

sodelle | Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz | 4GB @ 1066Mhz | MSI 570GTX OC @ 786/1572/2100 Mhz | P4471 | Result


----------



## sodelle (3. April 2011)

sodelle | Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz | 4GB @ 1066Mhz | MSI 570GTX OC @ 786/1572/2100 Mhz | X1801  | Result


----------



## tomas2 (3. April 2011)

UPDATE

Tomas2 | Core i7 2600K @ 4,20GHz | 2x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 801/1602/1674MHz | P9288 Result​


----------



## smoky-jo (3. April 2011)

smoky-jo | Intel Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | P15085  (Result) E5795 (Result)

So wie gewünscht geändert


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. April 2011)

Noch eine nettes Update mit einer Sapphire 6990 (nicht OCed)

HeinzNeu | Intel Xeon W3565@4.050 MHz | 3x2 GB G.Skill DDR3@1.944 MHz 9-9-9-24 | Sapphire 6990 @830MHz GPU/1.250 MHz VRAM | P 9389 | Result


----------



## veteran (3. April 2011)

smoky-jo schrieb:


> CPU: 4,3 Ghz (FSB 166 MP 26.0)
> Grafikkarten auf EVGA Standart
> 
> 3D Mark 11 (Nvidia Treiber 267.91)
> ...



Bitte zum Ranking wie von D!str(+)yer beschrieben die Angaben machen Latenzen/GPU-Takt usw.!


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. April 2011)

streetjumper16 |1090t @ 4114 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |HD 5870 @ 930/1300 @ CF |P9004 | Result

streetjumper16 |1090t @ 4114 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |HD 5870 @ 930/1300 @ CF |X3990 | Result


----------



## sodelle (4. April 2011)

sodelle | Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz | 4GB @ 1066Mhz | MSI 570GTX OC @ 786/1572/2100 Mhz | X1938 |Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. April 2011)

Nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen viel zu tun hatte, mal ein großes Update


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. April 2011)

Update:

streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @ 1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz | P9302 | Result

streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @ 1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz | X4031 | Result


----------



## veteran (6. April 2011)

*Update*
Veteran | i7 Core @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 925/1850/2150 MHz |P 7093|


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

Ich las mich doch nicht von 2 ATI´s Überholen 

*Update

*widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4616 Mhz | 4GB DDR3- 2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 | 2xgtx570 @ 972/1944/2224 MHz | X4344 | Result

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4616 Mhz | 4GB DDR3- 2133Mhz 9-10-9-28 | 2xgtx570 @ 972/1944/2224 MHz | P11793 | Result


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich las mich doch nicht von 2 ATI´s Überholen



Ich werde demnächst schon wieder versuchen aufzuholen sobald ich meine Wakü habe und meine CPU auf 4,5 Ghz ziehen kann 
Aber man muss zugeben das es die ATI´s schon reißen


----------



## DrSin (7. April 2011)

DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 | 5870 @ 975Mhz | P5136 | Result


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (9. April 2011)

UPDATE:

(AUT) Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090t @ 3716MHz | 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 | 5870 @ 1006MHz/1301MHz | P4825 |Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. April 2011)

update


----------



## veteran (10. April 2011)

*Update*
Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2170 MHz |P 7175|


----------



## jeamal (11. April 2011)

Jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 | gtx 570 @ 780/1560/1900MHz |P5440|


----------



## sonnenvogel (12. April 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 965 3616.3MHz/6GB A-Data PC3-10600 9-9-9-24/2 x ATI 5770@925MHz/1320MHz Treiber 8.840.3.0/P4759 Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2011)

Update eingepflegt.

@ sonnenvogel bitte auf die Form achten 
Ist eigentlich auf Seite 1 erklärt.


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2011)

Legacyy | i7-2600K @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24  | gtx 580 @ 830/1660/2010MHz | Result


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. April 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,8GHz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz 5-5-5-10 | GTX560Ti@1000/2000/2004MHz | Result


----------



## Legacyy (23. April 2011)

*Update*

Legacyy | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 | gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2200MHz | Result


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. April 2011)

hab ein nettes Update:
HeinzNeu | i7-Xeon W3565@4245 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1930 MHz 9-9-9-25 | HD 6990@880/1250 MHz | Result 9763


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. April 2011)

stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4400 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 960/1928/2280MHz |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/984586|


----------



## Communicator (26. April 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> hab ein nettes Update:
> HeinzNeu | i7-Xeon W3565@4245 GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1930 MHz 9-9-9-25 | HD 6990@880/1250 MHz | Result 9763



Core Clock 0 Mhz ??
Mem Clock 0 Mhz ??
Memory 3  MB  ??

Hat die Karte nicht 4 MB ??
Und die Clocks.... ??

Gruß.


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. April 2011)

Hat mich auch gewundert, aber Core-Clock ist 880 MHz und Mem-Clock 1.250 MHz gewesen. Die Karte hat 2x 2048 GB VRAM.
Wat machen wir jetzt ?


----------



## sylarnbg (28. April 2011)

sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz  | 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1523 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/1650/2000MHz | X 3730 Result


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (30. April 2011)

Jacke wie Hose schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4302MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 478 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | P5965  | Result
> 
> Jacke wie Hose | Q9650 @ 4302MHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 @ 478 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | X2043  | Result


 
*Update*

Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | P6293  | Result

Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4305MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 | X2093  | Result


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (30. April 2011)

Update!

(AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090t @ 4002Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1666 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1006/1300 | P4837 | Result


----------



## tomas2 (1. Mai 2011)

Update von Tomas2:

Tomas2 | i72600K @4500MHZ | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600 | P9364 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Mai 2011)

**update eingepflegt**


----------



## Icz3ron3 (2. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | P6775 

Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | X2460


----------



## Lutz81 (4. Mai 2011)

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4448 MHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200MHz | P7082 Result

ist doch nicht schlecht für ne GTX 480


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (5. Mai 2011)

UPDATE!

(AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II 1090t @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 | P4880 | Result


----------



## ad_ (5. Mai 2011)

ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ stock | P4376 | Result


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (8. Mai 2011)

Update!!!

(AUT)Jazzman | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz | P4905 | Result


----------



## dome33 (11. Mai 2011)

dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 2785 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | P7247|Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2011)

**update**



Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | P6775
> 
> Icz3ron3 | *Core 2 Quad Q9550* @2,8MHZ | 8GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15| *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | X2460



Link fehlt


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Mai 2011)

Chrisinger |Core i5 760 @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3 1147MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 925/1850/2000MHz | X2071 | Result


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. Mai 2011)

*Update*
HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930 MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@950MHz(GPUs)@1375MHz(VRAM) P10.365 | Result

Als AMD-Fan-Boy lasse ich mich doch nicht von einer NVidia abhängen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Mai 2011)

UPDATE Multi-GPU Extreme:

cook2211 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz |  6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX580 @ 945/1890/2200 | 4355 | Result


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Mai 2011)

Update:
schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 4789Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 991/1982/2351 | 7465 | Result


----------



## veteran (15. Mai 2011)

*Update*
@Icz3ron3 habe dich schon mal in der Tabelle aufgenommen , aber bitte wie schon vom TE gesagt Link Posten


----------



## hwk (15. Mai 2011)

Treiber: 270.61...

hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | P7420 | Result

die GPU wurde auch nur 56°C warm unter Luft, die Spawas dürften deutlich darüber gelegen haben ^^

Edit: update

Treiber: 275.27 Beta 

hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | P7884 | Result

Entweder sie ham sauber optimiert... oder sie cheaten ^^, mir egal welches Result ihr nehmt o.O


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Mai 2011)

Update:
schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5188Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2450 | 7607 

man beachte: Luftkühlung


----------



## hwk (16. Mai 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Update:
> schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5188Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2450 | 7607 | Result
> 
> man beachte: Luftkühlung


 
Den link kannst mal fixen, is dein altes Ergebnis...^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Mai 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Den link kannst mal fixen, is dein altes Ergebnis...^^


 oh sry...mach ich gleich mal!


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Mai 2011)

Update

Chrisinger |Core i5 760 @ 4.1GHz | 8GB DDR3 1147MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | X2139 | Result

Chrisinger |Core i5 760 @ 4.1GHz | 8GB DDR3 1147MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | P6160 | Result


----------



## ujmoskito (17. Mai 2011)

**update**

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 4.18GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | E21730 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | P18310 | Link

ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 4.18GHz | 12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz | X7073 | Link

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Mai 2011)

Clonemaster | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz | P6809 | Link

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. Mai 2011)

update:
schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 | 8053 | Result


----------



## hwk (23. Mai 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> update:
> schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 | 8053 | Result


 
Nett nett, aber halt auch mit dem neuen Beta Treiber ich weiß einfach nicht was ich von dem zu halten hab.


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. Mai 2011)

naja der hat auf jedenfall Performanceverbesserungen...in Crysis hab ich auch ein paar FPS mehr...ist doch schön.


----------



## hwk (23. Mai 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> naja der hat auf jedenfall Performanceverbesserungen...in Crysis hab ich auch ein paar FPS mehr...ist doch schön.


 
Wenn es keine unerlaubten 3DMark Optimierungen sind sondern, "saubere" Optimierungen find ich das auch ok ^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. Mai 2011)

warum sollen da unerlaubte 3DMark Optimierungen sein??


----------



## hwk (23. Mai 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> warum sollen da unerlaubte 3DMark Optimierungen sein??


 
naja der Sprung is schon relativ groß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2011)

Sehe gerade das hier die paar 560ti Besitzer hier voll abloosen . muss ja am alten Treiber liegen denn ich habe schon mit meinen 24/7settings  schon 4800 punkte  meine settings cpu Ph II 965Be @3,6ghz @1,28v und die Pov Charged 560ti auf 980/1960/2500@0,950v und ich lasse mal die Tage mit mehr oc durchlaufen und werde es dann Posten


----------



## widder0815 (24. Mai 2011)

Ey Leute , versaut nicht diese "Ergebnisliste" , gelabert wird hier --> Mark11.Laberthread
Das erschwert den Platzhalter`n sich durch die Ergebnisse zu Wursteln


----------



## ebola (24. Mai 2011)

ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T | Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 | P4297 | Result


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 3,9Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800 und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1030/2060/2500 | P5158 |  

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1261493;jsessionid=3aw5yv7hti4?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1261493%3Fkey%3DUMEkA0qHp6Z4nwhXMEBACdHhTKH8M2


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. Mai 2011)

wann wird hier mal die liste aktualisiert


----------



## widder0815 (30. Mai 2011)

*Update*

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 | P15821 | link

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 2xGTX570 @ 963/1925/2100 | P12546 | link

widder0815 | i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 2xGTX570 @ 963/1925/2100 | X4578 | link


----------



## Dr@gon18 (1. Juni 2011)

Dr@gon18 | Intel Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL 5-5-5-18 | Sapphire HD 5850 Xtreme @ 920MHz/4900MHz | P4587 | Result


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2011)

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3918 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 470 GTX SOC @ 850/1700/2009MHZ | P5512  Result


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss | Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 915/1410 MHz | 5547 | Result
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Neue Score:
fac3l3ss | Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088 10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz | P5673 | Result


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juni 2011)

Update!

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,9GHz | 4GB DDR2-930MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX560Ti@1011/2022/2004MHz | P5116 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1306057


----------



## sascha-koepke (2. Juni 2011)

sascha-koepke | intel 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz | P5393 |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1305992


----------



## Naumo (2. Juni 2011)

!UPDATE!

Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz | P7652 | Result

!UPDATE!


----------



## PCTom (2. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein SYS 

PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz | P6978


----------



## ad_ (2. Juni 2011)

Update 

ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz | P4721 | Result


----------



## Benie (3. Juni 2011)

Update:

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,1GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 820/1640/2100MHz | P4143 |Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juni 2011)

Großes Update 

Der neue GeForce Treiber scheint ja auf kacke zu hauen. Nicht nur der Beta, auch der neue WHQL bringen hier alles durcheinander....


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Juni 2011)

Icz3ron3 | *Intel Core i7 2600K* @3,4MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | P7740 

Icz3ron3 | *Intel Core i7 2600K* @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | *GeForce GTX 590 @*613/855/1225 | P9228


----------



## hwk (3. Juni 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Großes Update
> 
> Der neue GeForce Treiber scheint ja auf kacke zu hauen. Nicht nur der Beta, auch der neue WHQL bringen hier alles durcheinander....


 
Wäre dann aber schon nett wenn du schon die 275.33 WHQL ergebnisse einträgst, dass du dann auch die 275.27 beta Ergebnisse einträgst, is ziemlich der gleiche Treiber


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juni 2011)

Es sind alle unabhängig von Treiber eingetragen.
Wenn was fehlt, dann ist kommt das daher das jeder 5 mal neu postet statt den post zu editieren und weil zwischen drin aufeinmal diskutiert wird 
Das macht es mir nicht gerade einfach!

Wenn was fehlt, dann sag mir was


----------



## hwk (3. Juni 2011)

Treiber: 275.27 Beta 

hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz 9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz | P7884 | Result
Das fehlt 

und das

update:
schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 | 8053 | Result


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juni 2011)

/fixed


----------



## Lutz81 (4. Juni 2011)

*Update*

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4448 MHz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200Mhz | P7550 | Result


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Juni 2011)

Update

Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | X2289 | Result

Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz 9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz | P6729 | Result


----------



## Outlaw15 (5. Juni 2011)

Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz | P4591


----------



## debalz (6. Juni 2011)

debalz | Phenom X4 965@3400MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | P5307| Result


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2011)

Hier stand Müll sorry


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juni 2011)

Update :

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800 und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 | P5257 |  




Result   http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1334000


----------



## Prognose Bumm (7. Juni 2011)

Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | P5003 Result

*Edit: * Shadertakt korrigiert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2011)

@Prognose Bumm 

du meinst wohl eher:

Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz | P5003 Result


----------



## Prognose Bumm (7. Juni 2011)

Huch...  Du hast natürlich Recht  Wird gleich korrigiert. Der Rechner ist noch neu, da hab ich den Shadertakt der 1000MHz-Karte angegeben, die war aber nirgends zu bekommen. Die Macht der Gewohnheit... Alles andere im Diskussionsthread.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2011)

sorry


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Juni 2011)

und deine cpu lief doch auf 3,6ghz oder etwa nicht? weil laut mark11 ja wohl


----------



## Lutz81 (7. Juni 2011)

Warum diskutiert ihr nicht im Diskussionsthread..Link findet ihr auf Seite1 ganz oben
Macht es *D!str(+)yer* nicht so schwer


----------



## Boti261980 (11. Juni 2011)

Boti261980 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 1,5GB @ 850/2037 | P9301 |  link

TurboCORE @ 3,8GHz


----------



## EGThunder (12. Juni 2011)

EGThunder | Core i7 920 @ 3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz | P5703 Result

EG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Juni 2011)

*update*


----------



## Lutz81 (13. Juni 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> *update*



Ich stehe jeweils 2 mal in den Listen.....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] | AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB G.Skill CL9 1333 MHz | GTX 570 @ 850/ 1700/ 2100 MHz | P 5548 Result


----------



## Lutz81 (13. Juni 2011)

Oki...jetzt passt es...


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2011)

*UPDATE*


Single-GPU Extreme

cook2211 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX580 @ 950/1900/2150 | X2539 | Result



Multi-GPU Extreme

cook2211 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX580 @ 945/1890/2150 | X4494 | Result


----------



## debalz (15. Juni 2011)

debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@3300MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | P5343 | Result


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer | AMD PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 | P3554 | Result


----------



## debalz (16. Juni 2011)

debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz | P5644 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1390542


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. Juni 2011)

Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3400 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 930/1050 Mhz| P4058 | Link


----------



## ZET (22. Juni 2011)

ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 | P7545 | Result


----------



## ad_ (25. Juni 2011)

*Update*

ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz | P4764 | Result


----------



## sodelle (25. Juni 2011)

sodelle | Intel Q8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570 786Mhz/1572/2100Mhz | P4634 | Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @ 4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz | P7033 | Link

Futuremark Link ging wie immer mal wieder nicht...


----------



## xxsoulxx (30. Juni 2011)

xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 | P13506 Result


----------



## Nyuki (30. Juni 2011)

Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333 7-8-7-20-T1 | 480 GTX @ 876/1752/2120MHZ | *P5896 *Result


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

Hier mal 2 Ergebnisse mit Single GPU  Natürlich nicht mit Benchtaktraten gebencht sondern 24/7  Zum Benchen nutze ich 4,2GHz+ aber das geht nur im Winter oder mit einer Wakü die noch auf sich warten lässt 


streetjumper16 | Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870@900/1250 | X1845 | Bild

streetjumper16 | Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870@900/1250 | P5038 | Bild

Edit: Erste Single-AMD Karte unter den extreme Bench Ergebnisse und nicht letzter


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juli 2011)

**update**


----------



## Pumpi (6. Juli 2011)

Pumpi | I7 2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 | P 13876 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE score: P13876 3DMarks

Sorry gibts kein hübscheren Link mehr


----------



## quadratkeks (9. Juli 2011)

quadratkeks | Intel i7 2600k @ 4213 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 910/1820/2100 | X4538

Alles 24/7 und kein max. OC, inkl. Stromsparmodi etc. !!


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Juli 2011)

*Update*

Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 753/1506/1802 | P4876 | Result


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juli 2011)

Legacyy | Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 | Nvidia 580 GTX @ 950/1900/2200 | P7804 | Link


----------



## Daniel9494 (13. Juli 2011)

Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz | 8 GB 1600 9-9-9-24 | Nvidia 570 GTX @ 860/1720/2200 | P6688 |Result


----------



## Benie (13. Juli 2011)

*Update*

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz | P4277 | Result


----------



## Naix (16. Juli 2011)

Naix | I7  860 @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2000 | P7304 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD P55-GD65 (MS-7583) score: P7304 3DMarks 

Update:Naix | I7  860 @ 3,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2004 | P7503 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1819789?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1819789?key=8hwJajwrVcnCPp4ER9QrRSbAdZL9hn


----------



## Nico Bellic (16. Juli 2011)

Update:
Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz| P4324 | Link


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Juli 2011)

TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE (C2) @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 732/1900/1464 MHz | P5166 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,MSI 990FXA-GD80 (MS-7640) score: P5166 3DMarks


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. Juli 2011)

update!
stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 4GHz | DDR1600 @ 1583 CL7 | GTX570@ 950/2280 | 6897 |  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P6897 3DMarks

edit:
stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 4GHz | DDR1600 @ 1583 CL7 | GTX570@ 950/2280 | 7006 |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1562576;jse...11/1562576?key=jPJax6fYBnDasTrfwTADzSqwaEWeBWhttp://3dmark.com/3dm11/1562555;jse...11/1562555?key=wPZSPPuEREzRJWB9CWzAR6rp39AHkX


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2011)

UPDATE
Gohrbi / Core i7 2600k @3629 GHz / DDR1600 CL7 / GTX570 @920/1838/2002 / P6963 / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock P67 Performance score: P6963 3DMarks


Gohrbi / Core i7 2600k @3990 GHz / DDR1600 CL7 / GTX570 @930/1858/2002 / P7054 / http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1547915;jse...11/1547915?key=Qqp6etLFTYkZ3hukFsQqbYmm902r9c


----------



## PsychoQeeny (21. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> UPDATE
> Gohrbi | Core i7 2600k @3629 GHz | DDR1600 CL7 | GTX570 @920/1838/2002 | P6963 | link
> 
> 
> Gohrbi | Core i7 2600k @3990 GHz | DDR1600 CL7 | GTX570 @930/1858/2002 | P7054 | link



Bitte auf die Form achten wie du Postest


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2011)

Mach ich, ich hatte das Strichle net gefunden.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (21. Juli 2011)

Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | Corsair Dominator GT @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | P7086 |Link


----------



## stimpi2k4 (23. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 4GHz | DDR1600 @ 1583 CL7 | GTX570@ 970/2280 | 7083 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P7083 3DMarks


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2011)

Update:

Gohrbi | i7 2600k  4,589 GHz | DDR1600 @ 1600 CL9 | GTX570@ 929/1858/2002| 7103 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock P67 Performance score: P7103 3DMarks


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. Juli 2011)

3D-Mark11 (hier stand müll)


----------



## Basti (24. Juli 2011)

Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz | 8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| Nvidia GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 | 5166 |


----------



## TBF_Avenger (26. Juli 2011)

Update:
TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE (C2) @ 3808 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz | P5275 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,MSI 990FXA-GD80 (MS-7640) score: P5275 3DMarks


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | P12546 | link

PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 | X4578 | link


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2011)

ATI Radeon HD 5870 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3520,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage III Extreme score: E7055 3DMarks


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. Juli 2011)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> ATI Radeon HD 5870 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor W3520,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage III Extreme score: E7055 3DMarks


 
Hä????? wat soll das denn


----------



## dome33 (27. Juli 2011)

*update*
dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18 | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 | P8127|http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1585246;jsessionid=1qcjntwi42ujv?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1585246%3Fkey%3Dmnc94AwT9DSFAkXjeFurM2wQyfKY9N


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juli 2011)

Braucht man hier zwangsläufig einen Link, oder reicht auch ein Screenshot 

Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2200MHz | P8065




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juli 2011)

***update***
@ Blechdesigner geht auch mit Bild
@all Noch mal: achtet bitte auf Form und kennzeichnet updates als solche -.-


----------



## Nico Bellic (30. Juli 2011)

Update:
Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz| P4468 | Link


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. Juli 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3780 MHz | 8GB RAM (verschiedene) | HD5850 @ 986/1225 Mhz | P4447 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/397380


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

*Update*
Sonntagsfahrer | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3813 MHz | 8GB RAM (verschiedene) | HD5850 @ 850/1230 Mhz | P4837 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1598932


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2011)

update:
stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 970/2200 |7371| NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P7371 3DMarks

update2:
stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |7577| http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1600670;jse...11/1600670?key=t0ahq6zcJ44MVeLQTZE7vvJ02LuYuD


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. August 2011)

Update:
Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz | 4GB DDR3 1600 CL 6-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz| P4509 | Link


----------



## veteran (4. August 2011)

*Update*
So hier wieder ein Update nach längerer Zeit , da viel zu tun.


----------



## Benie (5. August 2011)

Update:

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,1GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz | P4340 | Result


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. August 2011)




----------



## der_knoben (6. August 2011)

der_knoben | C2q9550 @3,83GHz | 4GB DDR2 @902MHz CL5 |HD6870 @ 900/1050 | P4238

AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9550,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage Formula score: P4238 3DMarks

Die RAM Angabe auf der Seite stimmt nicht, FSB:RAM = 1:1, damit läuft der RAM bei 451MHzx2= 902MHz


----------



## tomas2 (6. August 2011)

Tomas2| i7 2600K @ 4500MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | GTX 580 @ 820/1640/2004MHz | P11469


----------



## Bruce112 (7. August 2011)

AW: 3D Mark 11 - PCGHX Rangliste

Bruce112| i5 2500K @ 5.00MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | P5803


----------



## 45thFuchs (11. August 2011)

45thFuchs | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4230MHZ  | 4GB DDR1333 @ CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 970/1940/2070 | P4590 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4590 3DMarks

Hier nochmal aber mit etwas weniger spannung und screens

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4563 3DMarks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ad_ (11. August 2011)

*Update*

ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz | P4960 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P4960 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:


> Tomas2| i7 2600K @ 4500MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27 | *2x* GTX 580 @ 820/1640/2004MHz | P11469



Ich war so gütig und habe mal deine Angaben korigiert 
Dachte nämllich auch erst das es Ergebniss mit *1x* GTX 580 net stimmen kann


----------



## veteran (13. August 2011)

*Update*
Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2150 MHz |P7560|


Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 | gtx 580 @ 940/1880/2150 MHz |X2504|


----------



## Lutz81 (14. August 2011)

*Update*

Lutz81 | Core i7 970 @ 4448 Mhz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @ 1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @ 970/1940/2200 Mhz | P7613 | Result


----------



## meratheus (17. August 2011)

Da mach ich doch glatt mal mit 

Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz | P 6743   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D score: P6743 3DMarks

Meratheus | i7 860 @ 3400 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-2000 CL9-10-9-27 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2000 Mhz | X 2362   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D score: X2362 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2011)

Update mit neuer Hardware 

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @3400MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 5870@850/1200 | E11683 | Bild


streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @3400MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 5870@850/1200 | P9201 | Bild



streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @3400MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 5870@850/1200 | X3766 | Bild


Alles @stock 


Edit: Wiso muss der immer dann runter takten, wenn ich ein Bild mache 
Es sind natürlich 3,4GHz ohne Turbo!!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2011)

Warum schreibt ihr nicht immer gleich dazu das es sich etweder um zwei Karten bzw. CF oder SLI bei dem Run handelt 

Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2000MHz | P4757




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr nicht immer gleich dazu das es sich etweder um zwei Karten bzw. CF oder SLI bei dem Run handelt
> 
> Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2000MHz | P4757
> 
> ...




Oh sorry! Hab ich ganz vergessen! 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (19. August 2011)

Neue CPU, neues Glück...

Jacke wie Hose | Microsoft Vista 64bit | Intel Core i7 2600K@4,6Ghz |  MSI P67A-GD53 | 2x4 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | eVGA  GTX570 900/1800/2200 | *P6886*


----------



## veteran (20. August 2011)

@ : streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @3400MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 5870@850/1200 | X3766 | Bild
Soll ich das so in die Liste aufnehmen , frage nur weil du ja schon mit mehr Punkten drin stehst?
Sag kurtz bescheid ob das von dir so gewünscht ist?


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. August 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> @ : streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @3400MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 5870@850/1200 | X3766 | Bild
> Soll ich das so in die Liste aufnehmen , frage nur weil du ja schon mit mehr Punkten drin stehst?
> Sag kurtz bescheid ob das von dir so gewünscht ist?




Du kannst mich ja mit meinem AMD stehen lassen und mich mit dem 2600k noch rein setzen wenn das geht und du nichts dagegen hast 

Edit: Hier noch mit einer Karte und OC @5Ghz

streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @5000MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD  5870@930/1270| P5840 |  Bild


streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @5000MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD   5870@940/1300| X2118 |   Bild


Mit 2 Karten und 5GHz sind grade mal 200 Punkte mehr drinne also unter 4000 -.- Wiso weiß ich auhc nicht !!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du kannst mich ja mit meinem AMD stehen lassen und mich mit dem 2600k noch rein setzen wenn das geht und du nichts dagegen hast
> 
> Edit: Hier noch mit einer Karte und OC @5Ghz
> 
> ...



Das Ranking geht nach Usern, pro User ein Post(weil sonst wird das für die Halter zu unübersichtlich) 

Ausserdem hast du bisl wenig PhysX Scorre, da hab ich mit 4,5ghz 11400 
Und das mit CPUz, das er die mhz anzeigt ohne die Energispaar Funktion auszuschalten, mach ich zb. immer mit SuperPi (einfach für den Screen im Hintergrund laufen lassen 1mb test)


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das Ranking geht nach Usern, pro User ein Post(weil sonst wird das für die Halter zu unübersichtlich)
> 
> Ausserdem hast du bisl wenig PhysX Scorre, da hab ich mit 4,5ghz 11400
> Und das mit CPUz, das er die mhz anzeigt ohne die Energispaar Funktion auszuschalten, mach ich zb. immer mit SuperPi (einfach für den Screen im Hintergrund laufen lassen 1mb test)




Dein Ram trägt auch noch zum PS bei, deswegen so hoch bei dir 
Das mit den Extreme das ihc nur 200 mehr habe mit 2 karten und 5GHz als mit 3,4Ghz lag daran das der NF200 Chip da  sein hässliges Gesicht zeigt Der bringt ja nur was wenn kein AA und so dabei ist wie bei Performance


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. August 2011)

hmm, bei mir war es immer so das ich mit 5ghz weniger scorre hatte als mit 4,5ghz  alles bisl komisch (auch das bei dir)



veteran schrieb:


> @Psycho Qeeny
> @streetjumper16
> 
> Denkt bitte daran das es noch ein Diskussionsthread gibt



Sry Digger


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> hmm, bei mir war es immer so das ich mit 5ghz weniger scorre hatte als mit 4,5ghz  alles bisl komisch (auch das bei dir)




JA das ist schon alles merkwürdig

Das blöde ist jetzt das ich zwar im Extremetest und Games mehr FPS/Punkte habe, aber dafür in Performance weniger da hier der NF200 Chip gut ist -.-


----------



## veteran (23. August 2011)

@Psycho Qeeny
@streetjumper16

Denkt bitte daran das es noch ein Diskussionsthread gibt


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2011)

veteran schrieb:


> @Psycho Qeeny
> @streetjumper16
> 
> Denkt bitte daran das es noch ein Diskussionsthread gibt




Kein Ding


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. August 2011)

Diesen thread bitte löschen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

update:
stimpi2k4 | CoreI7 920 4,38GHz | OCZ @ 1333MHz CL7  | EVGA GTX570 @ 1000/2280 |7577| http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1600670;jses...TZE7vvJ02LuYuD


----------



## ad_ (30. August 2011)

*Update*

ad_ | Intel i5 2500k @ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000 MHz/2200 MHz | P5411 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P5411 3DMarks


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800mhz und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5278 | 

result 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5278 3DMarks


komme ich eventuell mit dem neuen treiber höher?
meine cpu bremst auch ziemlich.....müsste den 2600k haben und mit 5ghz ca 6000p schaffen können oder ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | OCZ 1600Mhz @ 1800mhz und 8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5278 |
> 
> result
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5278 3DMarks
> ...




Ja damit sind 6k drin 
Mache mit einer HD 5870 auch knappe 6k!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2011)

mal schauen wie der bulldozer so abgeht wenn er mal kommt...... ...im augenblick sind die gerüchte ja nitt so prickelnd


ob ein wechsel auf den neuen treiber mehr bringt ? habe den 275.33 druppe...von den neuen hört man ja nichts gutes


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> mal schauen wie der bulldozer so abgeht wenn er mal kommt...... ...im augenblick sind die gerüchte ja nitt so prickelnd
> 
> 
> ob ein wechsel auf den neuen treiber mehr bringt ? habe den 275.33 druppe...von den neuen hört man ja nichts gutes




Kenn mich mit Nvidia nicht aus!
Mit alles @ stock mache ich aber um die 5,3k!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. September 2011)

Ey Leute  HIER IST ERGEBNISTHREAD




streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja also! Wir posten unsre Ergebnisse!


pfff , das seh ich ....


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ey Leute  HIER IST ERGEBNISTHREAD




Ja also! Wir posten unsre Ergebnisse!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2011)

oh ja upps


----------



## Nyuki (2. September 2011)

Nyuki| Intel I5 2500K @ 5000 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-20 | GTX 470 SOC @ 850/2009 MHZ | P6303


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. September 2011)

oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz | P7314


oxoViperoxo | Intel Core i7 960 @ 4.200MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2250MHz | X2408


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (5. September 2011)

*Update* bei Raumtemperatur von 28,5°C


ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz | P16103


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. September 2011)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> *Update* bei Raumtemperatur von 28,5°C
> 
> 
> ZÜNDELholz | Intel Core i7 980x @ 4567MHz | 6GB DDR3-1667 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3xGTX 480 @ 893/1766/2050MHz | P16103





Und so mit Platz 2


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (6. September 2011)

Deswegen hatte ich mir heute eine Extra-Waffel zum Eis gegönnt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. September 2011)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich mir heute eine Extra-Waffel zum Eis gegönnt.



Drecksack^^ , mein schöner 2. Platz (heul) hatte aber eh Netzteilprobs , mein 800watt Netzteil hat die 3 570ger trotz Zusatznetzteil nicht durchgerissen ... konnte nur 80-90% der Grakas fahren (dit hatte mich da ziemlich angekotzt, nicht nur beim 11er)


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. September 2011)

Dark-Blood | Intel Core i7 930 @ 4284MHz | 6GB DDR3-1334 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2xGTX 470 @ 850/1700/1800MHz | P9850

Hoffe das stimmt so.


----------



## Lutz81 (8. September 2011)

*Update*

Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4448 Mhz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @ 1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @ 975/1950/2400 Mhz | P7654 | Result


denke mal das kann sich sehen lassen für eine GTX 480


----------



## Benie (10. September 2011)

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,1GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz | P4391 | Result​


----------



## Naix (13. September 2011)

Update:Naix | I7  860 @ 3,7Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2004 | P7503 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1819789?show...R9QrRSbAdZL9hn


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. September 2011)

Update,
ACHTUNG, andere (neue) Hardware als bei meiner alten Score!

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX560Ti @ 1000/2000/2055 | P5501
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V score: P5501 3DMarks


----------



## sodelle (17. September 2011)

sodelle | Intel Q8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570 786Mhz/1572/2100Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q8200,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD P45 Platinum (MS-7512) score: P4705 3DMarks


----------



## Lutz81 (18. September 2011)

*Update*

Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4448 Mhz | 12 GB DDR3-2000 @ 1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @ 970/1940/2400 Mhz | P7770 | Result

mit neuem Treiber 285.27......116 Punkte mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,03Ghz | 8gb G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz @ 1850mhz und 9-10-9-28-2t | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 | P5330 |

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5330 3DMarks


so nun mit neuem treiber da geht noch bisl mehr denke ich nur hab gerade wenig zeit und hier im büro ist es gerade sehr hot  also schlechte vorrausetzungen  möchte hier die schnellste 560ti haben  nur mein prozzi bremst sehr


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger |
> möchte hier die schnellste 560ti haben  nur mein prozzi bremst sehr




Dann hau nochmal 200points drauf!

Von der Graka her bist ja schonmal schneller wenn man die FPS in Grafiktest 1-4 vergleicht ....
Nur der i7 hauts noch raus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. September 2011)

genau das ist das problem mit nem 2600K könnte ich an die 6000p kratzen und mit wakü auf der graka würde bestimmt noch bisl mehr gehen als mit lukü  mal schauen wie der Bulli sich so macht  aber im mom siehts ja nicht so gut aus....abwarten


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2011)

Darf ich mit noch weniger Takt auf der GPU mitspielen?

Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 560Ti @ 975/1950/2100MHz | P5524




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,03Ghz | 8gb G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz @ 1880mhz und 9-10-9-28-2t | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5355 |





NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5355 3DMarks


so noch einmal einen durchlauf gemacht....leider nicht mehr zeit.....also aus der cpu könnte ich eventuell noch 4,1ghz rauskitzeln(wenn die zimmertemp bisl tiefer wäre) und aus der gpu wenn kälter wäre noch ca 20mhz aber dann ist mit lukü schluss  also die 5500p kann ich mit meiner cpu nicht knacken...das wird sehr schwer  aber ich gebe nitt auf....die 5400p knacke ich die Tage


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. September 2011)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,03Ghz | 8gb G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz @ 1880mhz und 9-10-9-28-2t | GTX 560ti @ 1050/2100/2520 | P5355 |
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel glück 

Edit: Wann wird den wieder aktualliesirt ?


----------



## hl. Geist (23. September 2011)

Dann werf ich mal das da in die Waagschale:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5 Processor I5-750,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55M-UD2 score: P4846 3DMarks

i5 750 @ 3,5GHz
und eine GTX465 mit 0,869/1,73GHz.
Ganz annehmbar und über den meisten 470ern 

-> 
Langeweile --;
E-P ++;


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Viel glück
> 
> Edit: Wann wird den wieder aktualliesirt ?


 
nächsten monat gibts die Crucial M4 SSD 128gb, danach das seasonic X660 ,dann zu weihnachten bibts das Cosair 600t in white Corsair CC600TWM-WHT White Graphite Series 600T: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und Anfang nächsten Jahres gibts den Bulli wenn er sich denn lohnt sonst steige ich um auf intel aber möchte gerne mein board behalten

 upps sehe gerade sind ja nicht im labber thread...sorry also dann dort antworten


----------



## sodelle (24. September 2011)

*update*

sodelle | Intel Q8200 | 8GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570 786Mhz/1572/2100Mhz | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q8200,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD P45 Platinum (MS-7512) score: P4838 3DMarks


----------



## Rosch87 (24. September 2011)

Sorry, sah nich dass es  nur um die 560ti ging.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1883144?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1883144?key=MLBtACYSV0TbWQ6cZqMJHv2cBsVNvb


----------



## Bambusbar (24. September 2011)

Gehts ja nicht, hier kann jeder posten, der ein  Ergebnis vorzuweisen hat :>

Bambusbar | AMD PH II X4 965 BE @ 4GHz | 8GB Mushkin Silverline 1333 MHz @ 1406 MHz | ASUS ENGTX480 @ 895 / 1790 / 2000 | P 6095


----------



## sonicmonkey (24. September 2011)

sonicmonkey | Intel i7 2600k 3,8Ghz | 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600Mhz | Gigabyte gtx 580 | alles @ Stock P6455

@Bambusbar: Intel schlägt AMD ;-D


----------



## Bambusbar (24. September 2011)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> @Bambusbar: Intel schlägt AMD ;-D


 
Nix Neues 
Würd mal gerne wissen, was bei rumkäme, wenn ich n 2500k drin hätte.
Naja, mal gucken, vlt gibts später n Bully .. und dann sind die Werte noch schlechter ^.^


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (25. September 2011)

Moin, dann will ich auch mal mitmachen

=LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 3,8 | G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 980/1350 | P5457 | AMD Radeon HD 6950 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASRock 970 Extreme4 score: P5457 3DMarks


----------



## sonicmonkey (25. September 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Nix Neues
> Würd mal gerne wissen, was bei rumkäme, wenn ich n 2500k drin hätte.
> Naja, mal gucken, vlt gibts später n Bully .. und dann sind die Werte noch schlechter ^.^



der 2500k ist von der Leistung her wie der 2600k bzw man kann ihn auf 2600k Leistung Übertakten, was ja recht einfach ist und 24/7 tauglich


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. September 2011)

45thFuchs | Phenom2x6 1090T @ 4205mhz |8GB DDR3 1600@ 1752mhz CL9-9-9-24 | GTX460 @ 970/1940/2050Mhz | P4610 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3 score: P4610 3DMarks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit neuen 8 gb kit  Gtx 460 record mit 250punkten vorsprung und inoffiziell schon 4614 geschafft 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1894299?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/1894299?key=ftqj8a4deCnqZubY2Aft7y3nJyetAd


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2011)

Lads doch auf HWBot hoch, sind immerhin ~4 HW Punkte 
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Oktober 2011)

Leichte Steigerung durch SSD? 7295 Punkte

Gohrbi | Intel i7 2600k 4,59 Ghz | 8GB G.Skill 1600Mhz CL7 | Sonic DualFan GTX 570 929/1858/2002 GHz | P7295 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASRock P67 Performance score: P7295 3DMarks


----------



## Lutz81 (2. Oktober 2011)

wann gibt es mal wieder ein Update ?


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

Damn ,knapp die top 20 im hwbot verfehlt,jetzt muss die kiste leiden! 
Kannst du mir mal ein hwbot tutorial erklären oder schicken,wenns hilft für team germany mach ichs natürlich gerne.
(wenn ich die 70punkte nicht so rausholen kann,wo krieg ich nen pcie stecker womit ich die karte flachlegen kann? glaube du weisst schon was ich machen will mit grillforce dx11 fried right)


----------



## danomat (12. Oktober 2011)

UPDATE NEUE GRAKA


Danomat | Intel i7 2600k 4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24  | KFA2 Anarchy GTX 580 @ 951/2304/1902 MHz | P7510  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67-M PRO score: P7510 3DMarks


----------



## bfgc (16. Oktober 2011)

bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA GTX 570 SC @ 960/1920/2100 MHz | P7310
bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA GTX 570 SC @ 960/1920/2100 MHz | X2346

Mehr gibt die Karte ohne weitere Spannungserhöhung nicht her.


----------



## evosociety (25. Oktober 2011)

Update 

evosociety | Intel i7 940 @ 3,6GHz| 12GB DDR-1333 CL 7-7-7-24 |2x HD 5850 @ 900/1250 | P8248 | Furturemark link


----------



## Panzerfaust (25. Oktober 2011)

Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 1000/2000/2200 MHz | P5464


----------



## nassa (25. Oktober 2011)

*Update*

nassa | i5 750 @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 915/2100MHz | P6665


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2073242?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/2073242?key=f130G7Ce_6syY-aXVuqB_w


----------



## Panzerfaust (16. November 2011)

*Update*

Panzerfaust | Intel Core i5-2500K @ 5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 1000/2000/2000 MHz | P7416


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. November 2011)

delete neues Update folgthttp://3dmark.com/3dm11/2177021


----------



## labei01 (17. November 2011)

Labei01 | i7 2600K @ 4500MHz HT | 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1866 CL10-09-10-28  | GTX 570 @ 971/1942/2000MHz |P7653  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO score: P7653 3DMarks |


----------



## bfgc (18. November 2011)

bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz | P7949 
bfgc | Intel i7 2600k 4.2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | eVGA GTX 580 SC @ 940/1880/2300 MHz | X2788

*updated*


----------



## Bulldogge (18. November 2011)

12793 Punkte heute mal aus den Ärmeln geschüttelt... ging garantiert noch einiges mehr... aber bin noch am experimentieren

Bulldogge | Intel i5 2500k 4.8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | 1x 6990 + 1x 6970 @ 900/1250 MHz P12793


----------



## S3l3ct (20. November 2011)

Airwolf | Intel I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T | EVGA GTX 580 - @ 860Mhz/1720Mhz/2004Mhz | 7387P | 7387 P


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 | E8500 @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2 845 5-5-5-18-2T | MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC @ 870/1740/4100MHz | 3724 | 3724P


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. November 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Darf ich mit noch weniger Takt auf der GPU mitspielen?
> 
> Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 560Ti @ 975/1950/2100MHz | P5524
> 
> ...



Darf ich noch mit weniger Takt auf der CPU mitspielen? 

Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7 2600k @ 4000MHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28 | GTX560Ti @ 998/1996/2145MHz | P5586


----------



## dark-killer123 (25. November 2011)

.....


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. November 2011)

Update:
schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5100 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 1002/2004/2351MHz | P8404 |http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2337111
man beachte Lüftkühlung@1.112V
und Xtreme: 
schneiderbernd | i7 2600K @ 5007MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-28 | GTX 580 @ 991/1982/2350MHz | X2699 |  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2266124


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Dezember 2011)

*UPDATE*


Multi-GPU Performance

Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 | P14378 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P14378 3DMarks


Multi-GPU Extreme

Cook2211 | i7 3960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x ASUS GTX580 DCII @ 940/1880/2004 | X4797 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: X4797 3DMarks


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2011)

*Update*

PCTom | i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 9-10-9-26 | ASUS GTX580 @ 900/1800/2100 | P7889 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme4 score: P7889 3DMarks


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2011)

McZonk | i7 2600K @ 5.0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX580 @ 950/1900/2050 | P13414 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Maximus IV Extreme-Z score: P13414 3DMarks


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (5. Dezember 2011)

*Update*

=LordHelmchen= | Ph II 1090T @ 4117MHz | G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 6950/2GB @ 980/1375 | P5684 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1966886


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wa1lock | 980X @ 4150 MHz | Vengeance @ 1333 | GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2150 | P7580 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-980X Processor, EVGA X58 SLI Classified score: P7580 3DMarks

Naja mit SLI geht wesentlich mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Dezember 2011)

*Update*
Wa1lock | 980X @ 4389 MHz | 8 GiB Vengeance @ 2011 CL11 | GTX 580 @ 965/1930/2200 | P7847 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2310827

Muhaha der Sieg ist mein


----------



## olli9471 (11. Dezember 2011)

*Update*

olli9471 | X6 1090t @ 3817.0 MHz | 4 GB DDR3 1600 CL8 | 2x HD5850 @ 820/1160 | P7231 | ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-890FXA-UD5 score: P7231 3DMarks

hab zwar jetzt 8 GB aber gestest hab ich noch mit 4


----------



## PCTom (11. Dezember 2011)

wird der Thread noch aktualisiert ???


----------



## Lutz81 (12. Dezember 2011)

hier tut sich schon lange nichts mehr...kannste vergessen..sollten den Thread schliessen.


----------



## Rheotron (13. Dezember 2011)

Rheotron | i7 860 @ 3373 MHz | 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | 2xHD5850 @ 775/1125 MHz | P7510 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2352040


----------



## McZonk (13. Dezember 2011)

Lutz81 schrieb:


> hier tut sich schon lange nichts mehr...kannste vergessen..sollten den Thread schliessen.


 Sollte sich ein User dazu berufen fühlen diese Liste hier fortzuführen und up2date zu halten, darf er sich gerne bei der Moderation melden. Dann leiten wir das in die Wege .


----------



## Bull56 (25. Dezember 2011)

Bull56 | i7-920 @ 3,98GHz | 18 GB DDR3 1600 9-8-8-24 |2x GTX 580 @ 902/1804/2304 | P12029  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASRock X58 Extreme3 score: P12029 3DMarks


----------



## xTc (26. Dezember 2011)

*Performance Ranking (Single GPU):*
xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1.100/3.100 MHz | P9321

*Extreme Ranking (Single GPU)*
xTc | Intel Core i7-3930K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GiByte DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1.100/3.100 MHz | X3176



*Anmerkung:*
Zu viel neue Hardware für Futuremark. 
Beim Treiber meckert er, da er den wohl nicht kennt. Ist ein Treiber für die HD7000 Serie.


----------



## TankCommander (28. Dezember 2011)

Performance Ranking (Single GPU):
TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 10-10-10-24 |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100 | P8068 3DMarks


----------



## sodelle (3. Januar 2012)

sodelle | I5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600 | 2x GTX 570 @786/1572/2100 | P10253  http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2471986


----------



## TankCommander (3. Januar 2012)

Schade das der Threat nicht aktualisiert wird...


----------



## Rolli1979 (3. Januar 2012)

Rolli1979 | Phenom II X6 1075T @3600 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 1600 | 2 x Powercolor HD 6850 PCS + | P6497 | AMD Radeon HD 6850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1075T ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P6497 3DMarks


----------



## Benie (4. Januar 2012)

Update:

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,1GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-4-4-12 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz | P4450 | Result


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2012)

Update:

=MR-C=KinG[GER] | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,3GHz | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1866 Cl 8-8-8-21-1T | Gainward GTX 570 Phantom @ 950/ 1900/ 2200 MHz | P 7200 | http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2424916


----------



## Daniel9494 (11. Januar 2012)

Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1125 Core und 1575 Memory | P9131 | Result

mfg


----------



## Rixx (11. Januar 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EP45-UD3P score: P9198 3DMarks

Edit: muss die CPU mal höher takten


----------



## Daniel9494 (12. Januar 2012)

Ein kleines aber feines Update.

Daniel9494 | i5 2500k @ 4.9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1180 Core und 1750 Memory | *P9744* | *Result*

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2012)

Sag mal was dazu, Spannung, Kühlung, Referenzdesign? 

Hier meine aktuelle Highscore: 

2600K@4,8GHz
8GB AData 1866
HD6990 @ 1020/1420
Maximus 4 Extreme


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Sag mal was dazu, Spannung, Kühlung, Referenzdesign?
> 
> Hier meine aktuelle Highscore:
> 
> ...


 
Dein 2600K braucht ja enorm viel Vcore


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Januar 2012)

Nein, hab nur unter Windows hochgetaktet bei 25% LLC und daher lieber etwas mehr Spannung genommen. War auch die richtige Maßnahme, auf dem Messgerät standen im CPU-Test dann nur noch 1,336V^^ 24/7 läuft der ja nur auf 4GHz. 5GHz brauchen primestable so bei 1,46V.


----------



## veteran (15. Januar 2012)

**Update Extreme**


----------



## PitBull (17. Januar 2012)

Temperaturen von meinem 24/7 Setting sind meiner meinung nach voll OK ^^


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

Update
Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX8120 @ 4,787 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-36 | 2 x HD 5850 @ 800/1050MHz  | P7613 | Link


----------



## thegamble (22. Januar 2012)

thegamble | I7@4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 590 @ 691/1342/1855MHz | P15173


----------



## tomas2 (29. Januar 2012)

Tomas2 | i7 2600K@ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27 | 2 x GTX 580 @ 820/1640/2004MHz | P11776 | Link​


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1575MHz | P9815 | Bild
 streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1575MHz | X3630 | Bild

Am Dienstag wird richtig gebencht ohne 24/7 Werte  Dann heißt es wieder CPU @5GHz und Graka auf das maximum ^^
P sollten die 11k locker zu schaffen sein und X solleten die 4k auch locker zu machen sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965BE @ 4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1886 CL 9-10-9-28 | GTX 560ti @ 1080/2160/2500MHz@1,10v | P5547 


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5547 3DMarks



Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965BE @ 4,1GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1886 CL 9-10-9-28 | GTX 560ti @ 1080/2160/2520MHz@1,10v@Lukü | P5551

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula score: P5551 3DMarks


wird diese liste eigentlich nicht mehr aktuallisiert?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wird diese liste eigentlich nicht mehr aktuallisiert?




Scheint nicht so! Nur noch Extreme!!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so! Nur noch Extreme!!!


 
schade ...man sollte sie wieder aktuallisieren finde ich...warum nur extreme?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> schade ...man sollte sie wieder aktuallisieren finde ich...warum nur extreme?



Keine Ahnung! Habe den TE mal angeschrieben!


----------



## TankCommander (1. Februar 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Sollte sich ein User dazu berufen fühlen diese Liste hier fortzuführen und up2date zu halten, darf er sich gerne bei der Moderation melden. Dann leiten wir das in die Wege .




Soweit wie ich weis wird ein Nachfolger gesucht für den TE, der den threat aktuell hält.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2012)

> Soweit wie ich weis wird ein Nachfolger gesucht für den TE, der den threat aktuell hält.


 
wer hätte und lust und zeit?!

??


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich schon vor 1 Woche bereit erklärt nur was jetzt ist weiß ich auch nicht und ob der TE nicht doch noch weiterführen möchte!
Nur das Problem ist das ich nicht weiß wie ich diese Tabellen hinbekommen kann etc.  Gemeldet habe ich mich auch schon an den Admin und man muss es erst noch mit dem TE absprechen was jetzt ist!


Grüße,

streetjumper16


----------



## TankCommander (5. Februar 2012)

TankCommander | i7-2600K @ 4.9 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1866 9-10-10-24 |GTX 580 @ 939/1878/2100


P 8116


----------



## power02 (5. Februar 2012)

power02 | i5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 9 9 9 24| Asus 560 Gtx Ti 448@ 800/1600/1900 | 5909 | Furturemark link


----------



## Colonia (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe auch einen Admin angeschrieben und mich bereit erklärt den Thread hier aktuell zu halten. Noch habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, wie einst schonmal erwähnt kann man die Posts(der jeweilgen User) auf der ersten Seite nicht einfach übernehmen oder auf jemand anderes umschreiben.
Da heißt es, neu erstellen(neuer Thread) und die Tabellen mitübernehmen(kopieren)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2012)

einer muss nun aber den anfang machen


----------



## Colonia (5. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den Anfang machen, aber mir hat noch kein Moderator geantwortet.


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2012)

Anwesend. Ich setze das intern eben nochmal zur Diskussion und lass dir dann eine PN mit weiteren Anweisungen zukommen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Mir hat Stephan schon geantwortet und meinte man solle das mit dem TE absprechen!
Wenn er nicht mehr in der Lage ist das hier weiter zu führen wegen Arbeit etc. dann muss ein neuer Thread aufgemacht werden!!

Grüße,


----------



## veteran (5. Februar 2012)

Ich denke man sollte den TE doch mal die Frage stellen, ob er den die Liste jemand anderen überlassen möchte. (oder hat das vielleicht schon jemand getan?)
Ich hänge mit der Extreme-Liste ja schließlich auch mit in der Sache drin, da ich mich damals mit dem TE dazu entschieden habe diese Listen zu führen.
Ich kann natürlich alle hier verstehen, die ihre Posts hier reinstellen und dann möchtet ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in den Listen sehen.
Ich denke wenn der TE weniger Zeit hat die Listen zu führen sollte das ein Moderator mit dem TE besprechen ob er die Liste abgeben möchte, ich fände es
nicht gut wenn einfach so über den Kopf des TE hinweg darüber entschieden wird.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt wurde ja hinter dem Rücken vom TE nichts entschieden!
Es lediglich gehießen wenn der TE die Liste "nicht" mehr weiter führen möchte, das dann ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden muss da man die Liste nicht einfach so übernehmen kann!


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

Warum übernimmt man die nicht einfach?


Spoiler





 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1.  | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz |  12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz |  
 link

2.  | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k  @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 |  
link
3.  | 
15626 | ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4464MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1674 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 891/1781/2100MHz  |
 link
4.  | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz |  3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz |  
link
5.  | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7  2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 |  
link
6.  | 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz |  12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 |  
link
7.  | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb  DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 |  
link
8.  | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @  1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 |  
link
9. | 
12142 | cook2211 | Core i7  980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@915/1830/2125 |  
link
10.  | 
11529 | yamo | I7-920 @  3930MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1179 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2100MHz |   
link

11.  | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 |  I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @  950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
12.  | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7  930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000  | 
link
13.  | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930  MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz |  
 link

14.  | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @  4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 |  
link
15.  | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @  4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz |  
link
16.  | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB  DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz |  
link

17. |  
9364 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @4500MHZ | 4GB DDR3-1600  9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600  |
  link
18.  | 
9302 | streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @  1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz |  
link
19.  | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @  3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 |  
link
20.  | 
9228 |  
Icz3ron3 |  
i7 2600K
  @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590*  @*613/855/1225
 |  
link
21.  |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz |  
link
22.  | 
8817 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @ 4300MHZ | 4GB DDR3  1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x SLI GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1506 |  
link

23.  | 
8755 | Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB  DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz |  
link
24.  | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24  | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 |  
link
25.  | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz |  
link
26.  | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760  @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 |  
link
27. |  
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18  | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 |  
link  
28. | 
8065 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K  @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL 7-10-7-27 | GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2200MHz |  
link
29.  | 
8053 | schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 |  
link
30. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz |  6GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 |  
link
31. |  
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz  9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz |  
link
32.
  | 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600  8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock |  
link
33. |  
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 |  
link
34.
  | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL  7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz |  
link

35.
  | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133  CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz |  
link
36.  
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 |  2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz |  
link
37.  | 
7577 | M4gic | Phenom II 1090T @ 4014MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL  9-9-9-24 | 2 x HD6870 PCS+ @ 980/1200MHz |  
link 
38.  | 
7550 | Lutz81 | Core i7 
970
 @ 4448 MHz |  12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200Mhz |  
link
39.  | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL  9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 |  
link
40.  | 
7399 | xTc | i7-980X @ 4400Mhz | 6GiB DDR3 1600 @ 6-7-6-18 |  GTX 580 @ 1.000/2.000/2.000 |  
link
41.
  | 7325 | D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
 link

42. | 
7304 | Naix | I7  860 @ 4Ghz | 8GB  DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2000 |  
link
43.  | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @  7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 |  
link
44.
  | 7175 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 |  GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2170 MHz |  
link
45.  | 
7156 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 4000 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600  8-8-8-24 2T | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz |  
link
46.  | 
7103 | Gohrbi | i7 2600k  4,589 GHz | DDR1600 @ 1600  CL9 | GTX570@ 929/1858/2002  |
  link 
47. | 
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5  760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @  850/1700/2000MHz | 
link
48.  | 
7086 | Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und  CL8-9-8-24-1T | HD6970 @ 1000Mhz |  
link

49.  | 
7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-  1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz 
 |  link
50.
  | 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz | 6 DDR3  1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 |  
link
51.
  | 7064 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX  580@930/1860/2150 | 
link

52. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @  4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz |  
link
53.  | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz |  
link
54.
  | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX  580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
55.  | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
56.
  | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @  940/1880/2270 | 
link 
57.  | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3  1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz |  
link
58.
  | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568  7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175|  
link
59.  | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3  1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 |  
link

60.  | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3  1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz |  
link  
61. |  
6779 | PitBull | Core I7 870 @ 4,4ghz | 2x2GB DDR3-1500 |  GTX  480 940/2160 | 
link
62.  | 
6729 | Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz  9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz |  
link
63.  | 
6688 | Daniel9494 | Core i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz | 8 GB 1600  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 860/1720/2200 |  
link

64.  | 
6687 | danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922 MHz |  
link
65.
  | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 480@920/1840/2000 |  
link
66. |  
6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz |  
link
67. |  
6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570  @ 925/1850/1000 |
 link
68.  | 
6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534  5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 |  
link
69.
  | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 |  GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 |  
link
70.  | 
6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz |  
link
71. |  
6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 |  
link
72.
  | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD  6850 @ 775/1000 | 
link 

73.
  | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @  725/1000Mhz | 
link
74.  | 
6235 | atze1979 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600  9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 |  
link

75. |  
6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL  6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz |  
link
76.
  | 6089 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470  @ 935/1870/2100 Mhz |  
link  
77. | 
5927 |  Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @  1065/1300 | 
link
78.  | 
5896 | Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333  7-8-7-20-T1 | 480 GTX @ 876/1752/2120MHZ |  
link  
79. | 
5862 | dorow  | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @  950/1100/1900  |  
link
80.
  | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 |  GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 |
  link
81.
 | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7  920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 |  
link
82.
 | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 |  
link
83. |  
5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz |  
link
84.
  | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX  480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | 
link  
85. |
 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @  3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz |  
link
86.  | 
5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088  10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz |  
link
87.  | 
5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz |  
link
88. |  
5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz |  
link
89.  | 
5548 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB  DDR3-1333 CL9 | GTX 570 @ 850/ 1700/ 2100 MHz |  
link

90.  | 
5547 | phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.8GHz | 6GB DDR3-1810 9-9-9-27 |  GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549  |
  link 
91.
 | 5533 | mmayr |  Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz |  
link
92.
  | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512  |
 link
93.
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |   2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 |  
link
94. |  
5440 | Jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 1333Mhz  9-9-9-24 | gtx 570 @ 780/1560/1900MHz |  
link

95.  | 
5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600  CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz |  
link
96. |  
5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 |  GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz |  
link
97. |  
5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24  | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz |  
link

98.
  | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470  @800/1600/1800 | 
link
99.
  | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 |  GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 |  
link
100.  | 
5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz |  8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz |  
link
101.  | 
5257 | Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | DDR3-1800 und  8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 |  
link
102.  
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL  5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 |  
link
103.  | 5166 | 
Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz |  8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 |  
link

104.
  | 5143 | Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4,1 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 |  HD 5850 @ 900/1350 |
 link
105.  | 
5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 |  5870 @ 975Mhz | 
link
106.  
| 5116 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,9GHz | 4GB  DDR2-930MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX560Ti@1011/2022/2004MHz  |
 link
107.
  | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470  @821/1642/2002MHz | 
link
108.  | 
5038 | streetjumper16 | Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8  GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870@900/1250 |  
link
109.  | 
5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333  7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 |  
link
110.  | 
5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz |  
link
111.  | 
4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |   
link 
112.  | 
4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB  DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz |  
link
113.  | 
4876 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 753/1506/1802 |  
link  
114. | 
4857 |  esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @  800/1600/1674 | 
link 
115.
  | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL  8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  |
  link

116.
 | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom  II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz |  
link
117.  | 
4764 | ad_ | 
Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz | 
8GB  DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz  |
  link
118. | 
4759 |  sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @  925MHz/1320MHz | 
link
119.  | 
4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @  5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz |  
link 

120.
  | 4725 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T |  Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/2350 MHz |  
link
121.  | 
4675 | olli9471 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8GHz |4 GB  DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD5850 @ 1010/1265 |  
link

122. | 
4668 | totovo | Phenom  II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz  | 
link 
123.  | 
4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX  470 @ 769/900/1538 | 
link
124.  | 
4634 | sodelle | C2Q 8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570  786/1572/2100Mhz  |
  link
125.
 | 4623                  |  Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @  700/1400/1674 | 
link
126.  | 
4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB  DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz |  
link

127.  | 
4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T |  HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | 
link
128.  | 
4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL  5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz |  
link
129.  | 
4553 | Otep | C2Q 9550 @ 3825 MHz | 4GB DDR2-900 MHz 5-5-5-18  | GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | 
link  
130.
 | 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2  Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @  700/1400/1674 | 
link
131.
  | 4450 | evosociety | Core i5 760 @ 4 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD  5850 @ 894/1200 | 
link
132.
  | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333  7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 |  
link
133.  | 
4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz |  
link
134.  | 
4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz |  
link
135.  | 
4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz |  2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz |  
link
136.
  | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18  | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  |
  link
137. | 
4297 |  ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T |  Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 |  
link
138.  | 
4277 | Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667  CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz  |
  link
139. | 
4262 | NCphalon | Phenom  II X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @  900/1800/2004MHz | 
link
140.  | 
4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB  DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 |  
link
141.
  | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | 
link  
142. | 
4132 |  carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 |  
link
143.  | 
4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz |  
link

144.  | 
3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 |  
link
145.
  | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX  460@ 800/1600/2000 | 
link 

146. 
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @  3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  |  
link
147.  | 
3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600  8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz |  
link 
148.
  | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL  5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz |  
link
149.  | 
3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB  DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 |  
link
150.  
| 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL  5-5-5-15 | GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz |  
link 

151. | 
3290 | redBull87 |  Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000  | 
link 

152.
  | 3170 | micha2  | Phenom II X6 1090T@3200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 700/1400/1800 |  
link
153.
  | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800  5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 |  
link.

*Performance Ranking** (Multi GPU)
.
*

  Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen |  Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1.  | 
18310 | ujmoskito | 2x Xeon 5650 @ 3.8GHz |  12GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 4x GTX 580 @ 790 MHz/2004 MHz |  
 link
2.  | 
15821 | widder0815 | i7 2600k  @ 4.6GHz | 4GB DDR3 1067mhz 9-10-9-28 | 3xGTX570 @ 930/1860/2000 |  
link
3.  | 
15626 | ZÜNDELholz | i7-980x @ 4464MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1674 CL 6-6-6-18 | 3Way-SLIGTX 480 @ 891/1781/2100MHz  |
 link
4.  | 
15085 | smoky-jo | Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz |  3x 4GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz |  
link
5.  | 
13876 | Pumpi | I7  2600K@5,1Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-12-11-28 | 2xGTX580@1002/2142 |  
link
6.  | 
13506 | xxsoulxx | I7-920 @ 4,00Ghz |  12GB DDR3 1532 9-9-9-24 | 2x 6990 @ 980/1400 |  
link
7.  | 
12546 | PsychoQeeny | i7 2600k @ 4500 | 4gb  DDR3-2133 cl9-10-9-28 | 2x gtx570 @ 963/1925/2100 |  
link
8.  | 
12398 | bjuderas | i7 2600K @ 5GHz | 4 GB @  1866 7-9-7-24 | 2x GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100 |  
link
9. | 
12142 | cook2211 | Core i7  980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX 580@915/1830/2125 |  
link
10.  | 
11529 | yamo | I7-920 @  3930MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1179 CL 7-7-7-20 | 2x GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2100MHz |  
link
11.  | 
11403 | Happyplace4190 |  I7920 @ 4176MHz | 6GB DDR3-667 CL 8-8-8-24 | 2x GTX 480 @  950/1900/2222MHz | 
link
12.  | 
10508 | sylarnbg | Core i7  930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000  | 
link
13.  | 
10365 | HeinzNeu | Xeon W3565@4246 | 6 GB G.Skill DDR3 1.930  MHz 9-9-9-24 | HD 6990@ 950/1375MHz |  
 link
14.  | 
9672 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7 920 @  4400Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1950 |  
link
15.  | 
9479 | Vti | Core i7 920 @  4.2Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 2x HD 6970 @ 895/1450 MHz |  
link
16.  | 
9372 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,5GHz | 6GB  DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470 @835/1670/2002MHz |  
link
17.  | 
9364 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @4500MHZ | 4GB DDR3-1600  9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 470 @ 800/1600  |
  link
18.  | 
9302 | streetjumper16 | 1090t @ 4214 Mhz | 8GB @  1600Mhz | 2x HD 5870 @ 940/1300Mhz |  
link
19.  | 
9301 | Boti261980 | Phenom II X6 1090T BE @  3,4GHz | 4GB DDR2 @ 1066 CL5-7-7-24 | 2x GTX580 @ 850/2037 |  
link
20.  | 
9228 |  
Icz3ron3 |  
i7 2600K
  @4,8MHZ | 8GB DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 | GTX 590*  @*613/855/1225
 |  
link
21.  |
 8933 | Communicator | Core i7 860 @ 4.2Ghz | 6GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz |  
link
22.  | 
8817 | Tomas2 | i7-2600K @ 4300MHZ | 4GB DDR3  1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x SLI GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1506 |  
link
23.  | 
8755 | Cyris | Phenom II 1090T @ 4264MHz | 8GB  DDR3-2000CL 9-9-9-28 | 2x HD5870 @ 900/1200MHz |  
link
24.  | 
8510 | kmf | QX9770 @ 4,0 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 7-8-7-24  | 2x GTX 470 @ 860/1720/1780 |  
link
25.  | 
8360 | sepei | i7 920 @ 4000MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-27 | 2x HD5870 @ 925/1260MHz |  
link
26.  | 
8332 | Forti | i5 760  @4,2Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | 2xGTX470 750/1500/1674 |  
link
27. |  
8127 | dome33| Intel I7 920 @ 3456 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1066 7-7-7-18  | GTX 470 SLI @ 607/1215 |  
link  
28. | 
8083 | Tom-911 | Xeon W3520 @ 4158MHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-7-7-20 | 2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250 |  
link
29.
  | 7836 | Stingray93 | Core i7 965XE @ 4009,8Mhz | 6GB DDR3-1600  8-8-8-21|2x HD5870 @ Stock |  
link
30.
  | 7801 | Ossus | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,724GHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL  7-7-7-20 | 2xHD 6970 @ 890/1375 MHz |  
link
31.  
| 7592 | Chrisch | i5-2500K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 7-8-7-21 |  2xGTX460 1GB SLI @ 925/2050MHz |  
link
32.  | 
7577 | M4gic | Phenom II 1090T @ 4014MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL  9-9-9-24 | 2 x HD6870 PCS+ @ 980/1200MHz |  
link 
33.  | 
7545 | ZET | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4017Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333 CL  9-9-9-24 2T | 2x HD 6870 @ 950/1100 |  
link
34.  | 
7156 | melz | Phenom II X6 @ 4000 Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1600  8-8-8-24 2T | HD 5970 @ 850/2400 MHz |  
link
35. |  
7094 | NAui11 | Core i5 760 @ 3,60GHz | 4x2GB DDR3 @ 1600  9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz |  
link
36.  | 
6809 | Clonemaster | Phenom II X4 965 @3.40GHz | 4GB DDR3  1600MHz 8-8-8-24 | 2x 5870 @ 850/1200MHz |  
link
37.  | 
6781 | Labernet | Phenom II x6 1090T @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3  1600 9-9-9-24 | HD5970 @ 725/1000  MHz |  
link  
38.
  | 6287 | TBDQ | Core I5 750 @3800MHZ | 4GB DDR3 1100MHZ 7-7-7-21 | 2xHD  6850 @ 775/1000 | 
link 

39.
  | 6273 | chris1995 | 1090T @ 3,37GHz | DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | HD 5970 @  725/1000Mhz | 
link
40.  | 
5009 | Antalos | i5 2500 @ 3,30 Ghz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333  7-7-7-21 | 2x HD 5770 1024 @ 850/4800 |  
link
41.  | 
4759 | sonnenvogel | X4 965 3616.3MHz | 6GB PC3-10600  9-9-9-24 | 2x HD5770 @ 925MHz/1320MHz |  
link
42.  | 
4733 | AlexB_87 | Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 GHz | 4 GB DDR2-800 @  5-5-5-18 | 2xHD 5770 @ CF @ 875/2500 MHz |  
link  *.
.**
Performance Ranking** (Single GPU)*
.


 Platz | Punkte | Nickname | CPU + Takt | Speicher + Takt und Latenzen | Grafikkarte + Takt | Verifikationslink
1.  | 
8065 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 CL  7-10-7-27 | GTX 580 @ 960/1920/2200MHz |  
link
2.  | 
8053 | schneiderbernd | i5 2500k @ 5189Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 997/1994/2450 |  
link
3. |  
7884 | hwk | i7 860 @ 4012 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 @ 1450 MHz  9-10-10-27 2T | GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2300 MHz |  
link
4.  | 
7804 | Legacyy | Core i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz | 8 GB 1333 9-9-9-24 |  GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2200 |  
link
5.
  | 7652 | Naumo | Core i7 860 @ 3905MHz HT | 4GB DDR3-2000 @ 2133  CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 580 @ 966/1932/2153MHz |  
link


6.  | 
7550 | Lutz81 | Core i7 
970
 @ 4448 MHz |  12 GB DDR3-2000 @1934 CL9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 480 @960/1920/2200Mhz |  
link
7. |  
7399 | xTc | i7-980X @ 4400Mhz | 6GiB DDR3 1600 @ 6-7-6-18 |  GTX 580 @ 1.000/2.000/2.000 |  
link
8.
  | 7325| D!str(+)yer | i7-990X @ 4411Mhz | 12GB DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 580 @ 985/1970/2100 | 
  link
9. | 
7304 | Naix | I7  860 @ 4Ghz |  8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2000 |  
link
10.  | 
7276 | JonnyB1989 | i7 930 @ 4018 MHz | 6 GiB DDR3-1692 @  7-7-7-20 | GTX 580 @ 947/1894/2340 |  
link
11.
  | 7175 | Veteran | i7 Core 920 @ 4200 Mhz | 6GB DDR3- 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 |  GTX 580 @ 940/1880/2170 MHz |  
link
12.  | 
7103 | Gohrbi | i7 2600k  4,589 GHz | DDR1600 @ 1600  CL9 | GTX570@ 929/1858/2002  |
  link 
13. | 
7086 |  Darkstar[GER] | i7-2600k @ 5,4GHz | DDR3 @ 933MHz und CL8-9-8-24-1T |  HD6970 @ 1000Mhz | 
link
14.  | 
7083 | stimpi2k4 | i7-920 @ 4000 Mhz | 6GB DDR3-  1532Mhz 7-7-7-18 | gtx 570 @ 970/1940/2280MHz 
 |  link
15.  
| 
7078 
| Titan2k4 | Core i7-950 @ 4,2 GHz |  6 DDR3 1603MHz CL 8-8-8-24 | GTX 580 @ 930/1860/2150 |  
link
16.
  | 7064 | cook2211 | Core i7 980X@4.45GHz | 6GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX  580@930/1860/2150 | 
link

17. | 
7033 | Masterchief79 | Intel i7 2600K @  4715MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570@950/1900/1075MHz |  
link
18.  | 
6978 | PCTOM | PII 1090T @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-8-7-24-1T | GTX 580 @ 899/1798/2221MHz |  
link
19.
  | 6939 | hulkhardy1 | i5 760 @ 4000MHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 | GTX  580 @ 940/1880/2350  | 
link
20.  | 
6886 | Hübie | i5 2500k @4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX580 @962Mhz |
 link
21.
  | 6826 | Pumpi | I7 920 @ 3,99 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1600 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 @  940/1880/2270 | 
link 
22.
  | 6799 | Happyplace4190 | Core i7 920 @ 4,1GHz | 6 GB DDR3  @ 1568  7-7-7-21 | GTX 480 @ 945/1890/2175|  
link
23.  | 
6798 | devon | i7-920 @ 4200Mhz | 12GB DDR3  1600 @ 8-8-8-20 | GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2400 |  
link
24. |  
6779 | PitBull | Core I7 870 @ 4,4ghz | 2x2GB DDR3-1500 |  GTX  480 940/2160 | 
link
25.  | 
6729 |Chrisinger | Core i7 870 @ 4GHz | 8GB DDR3 1456MHz  9-9-9-23 | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2000MHz |  
link
26.  | 
6688 | Daniel9494 | Core i5-2500k @ 4.7GHz | 8 GB 1600  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 860/1720/2200 |  
link
27.  | 
6687 | danomat | Core i7 2600K @ 4,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 961/2254/1922 MHz |  
link
28.
  | 6601 | Schrotti | Core i7-860 @ 4214Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2000 CL 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 480@920/1840/2000 |  
link
29. |  
6569 | Celina'sPapa | I7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 570 @ 960/1920/2150MHz |  
link
30. |  
6500 | Portvv | i7 2600K @ 4500 | 4GB @ 1866 9-9-9-24 | GTX 570  @ 925/1850/1000 |
 link
31.  | 
6444  | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | Q9650@4.0GHz | 8GB DDR2@534  5-5-5-15 | GTX580@901/1802/2203 |  
link
32.
  | 6347 | Ratty0815 | i7-920 @ 4209MHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 |  GTX 480 @ 890/1781/1848 |  
link
33.  | 
6306 | Sarge_70 | i7-920 @ 3930MHz | 6GB DDR3-1572 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 869/1738/1906MHz |  
link
34. |  
6293 | Jacke wie Hose | i5 2500k @ 4304MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2200 |  
link
35.  | 
6235 | atze1979 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600  9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 |  
link
36. |  
6208 | streega | i5 760 @ 4677,3 MHz| 4 GB DDR3 -1700 CL  6-9-6-24 1T | GTX 470 @ 1006/2011/2108 MHz |  
link
37.
  | 6089 | nassa | i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-7-24 | GTX 470  @ 935/1870/2100 Mhz |  
link  
38. | 
5927 |  Vaykir| i7 Extreme 980X @ 4,6 GHz | 6GB @ 2000 8-9-8-24 | HD 5870 @  1065/1300 | 
link
39.  | 
5896 | Nyuki | AMD X4 955 @ 3917 MHZ | 8GB DDR3 1333  7-8-7-20-T1 | 480 GTX @ 876/1752/2120MHZ |  
link  
40. | 
5862 | dorow  | Intel Q6600 @ 4050 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1200 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX 570 @  950/1100/1900  |  
link
41.
  | 5827 | TH1984 | Core i7 860 @ 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-21 |  GTX480 @ 800/1600/2000 |
  link
42.
 | 5796 | $.Crackpipeboy.$ | i7  920 @ 4200Mhz | 6GB DDR3 @ 1600  CL7-7-7-20 | Gtx 470 @ 860/1720/1950 |  
link
43.
 | 5794 | der Moloch | i7 920 @ 3600MHz | 6GB  DDR3-1444 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 798/1596/1903 |  
link
44. |  
5771 | Fuzetsu | Core i7 2600K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 825/1999 MHz |  
link
45.
  | 5761 | SESOFRED | Q9550 @ 3840 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX  480 @ 890/1780/2013MHz | 
link  
46. |
 5703 | EGThunder | Core i7 920 @  3,33GHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 7-8-8-23 | GTX 570 @ 732/1464/950MHz |  
link
47.  | 
5673 | fac3l3ss | Core i7-920 @ 3,8 GHz |  6GB DDR3-1088  10-14-14-30  | HD 6950 @ 950/1450 MHz |  
link
48.  | 
5650 | Celina'sPapa | I7860 @ 2800MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 570 @ 813/1654/2060MHz |  
link
49. |  
5644 | debalz | Phenom X6 1100T BE@4000MHz | 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480@756/1900/1512MHz |  
link
50.  | 
5548 | =MR-C=KinG[GER] | Phenom II 955 BE @ 3,6GHz | 4 GB  DDR3-1333 CL9 | GTX 570 @ 850/ 1700/ 2100 MHz |  
link
51.  | 
5547 | phoenix771 | I7 920 @ 3.8GHz | 6GB DDR3-1810 9-9-9-27 |  GTX 570 @ 774/1900/1549  |
  link 
52.
 | 5533 | mmayr |  Q9650@4000Mhz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 480 @ 850/1700/2004Mhz |  
link
53.
  | 5525 | SchumiGSG9 | Core i7-950 @ 3,2 GHz | 12GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL  8-8-8-24 | GTX 480 @ 756/1900/1512  |
 link
54.
 | 5513 | k303 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.29GHz |   2x 2GB DDR2-1010 CL 5-5-5-18 | GTX 470 @ 875/2040 |  
link
55. |  
5440 | Jeamal | i5-2500K @ 4200 Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 1333Mhz  9-9-9-24 | gtx 570 @ 780/1560/1900MHz |  
link
56.  | 
5415 | mixxed_up | i5 2500K @ Stock | 4 GB DDR3 1600  CL9-9-9-24 | GTX470 @ 896/1792/2076 MHz |  
link
57. |  
5405 | DC1984 | Q9650 @ 4005MHz | 8GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-18 |  GTX 570 @ 800/1600/1900MHz |  
link
58. |  
5393 | sascha-koepke | 2500k@4,9GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24  | GTX560TI@990/1980/2030MHz |  
link
59.
  | 5306 | Forti | I5 760 @4,2Ghz | 4Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 | GTX 470  @800/1600/1800 | 
link
60.
  | 5303 | euihyun2210 | Core i5 760 @ 4012MHz | DDR3-1600 @ 7-8-7-24 |  GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800 |  
link
61.  | 
5275 | TBF_Avenger | Phenom II X4 955BE @ 3808 MHz |  8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 | GTX570 @ 752/1924/1504 MHz |  
link
62.  | 
5257 | Evgasüchtiger | PH II 965 @ 4,06Ghz | DDR3-1800 und  8-9-8-21 1T | GTX 560ti @ 1045/2090/2500 |  
link
63.  
| 5189 | HowDee | Q9550 @ 3722MHz | 4 GB DDR2-876 MHz CL  5-5-5-15 | GTX570 @ 797 / 1594 / 975 |  
link
64.  | 5166 | 
Basti | I5 2500 K @ 4600 MHz |  8Gb DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24| GTX 560 Ti @ 940/2100 |  
link
65.
  | 5143 | Softy | Phenom II 965BE @ 4,1 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 |  HD 5850 @ 900/1350 |
 link
66.  | 
5136 | DrSin | i5 2500K @ 4489Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1866 9-13-13-24 |  5870 @ 975Mhz | 
link
67.  
| 5116 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1055@3,9GHz | 4GB  DDR2-930MHz 5-5-5-18 | GTX560Ti@1011/2022/2004MHz  |
 link
68.
  | 5113 | kreids | I7 860 @ 4,2GHz | 6GB DDR3 573- CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 470  @821/1642/2002MHz | 
link

69. | 
5038 | streetjumper16 |  Phenom X6 1090T BE@3810MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1410 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD  5870@900/1250 |  
link
70.  | 
5003 | Prognose Bumm | i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 950/1900/2290 MHz |  
link
71.  | 
4957 | Rail | Phenom II 965BE @ 4119 MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 850/1700/2002 |   
link 
72.  | 
4905 | (AUT)Jazzman | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4002MHz | 4GB  DDR-1333 9-9-9-24 | HD 5870 @ 1019/1322 MHz |  
link
73.  | 
4876 | Sickpuppy | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8GHz | 4 GB DDR3 1333  9-9-9-24 | GTX 470 @ 753/1506/1802 |  
link  
74. | 
4857 |  esszett | Q9550 @ 3400 MHz | 8GB DDR2 @ 960 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @  800/1600/1674 | 
link 
75.
  | 4847 | Kaki008 | Core i7 950 @ 3,06 Ghz | 6 GB DDR3-1866 Mhz CL  8-9-8-24 | HD 5850 @ 1000/1200  |
  link

76.
 | 4778 | davidoff78 | Phenom  II X4 955 BE | 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL7-8-7-24 | GTX 470 @800/1600/1700MHz |  
link
77. |  
4764 | ad_ | 
Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6 GHz | 
8GB  DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 | GTX 560 Ti @ 900 MHz/2004 MHz  |
  link
78.
 | 4725 | belle | i5 2500K @ 4200  Mhz | 8 GiB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 6870 @ 990/2350 MHz |  
link
79.  | 
4675 | olli9471 | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.8GHz |4 GB  DDR3-1600 CL 8-8-8-24 | HD5850 @ 1010/1265 |  
link
80.  | 
4668 | totovo | Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  8-8-8-24 | HD 5870 @ 980/1348 MHz |  
link 
81.  | 
4648 | Falco | Phenom X6 3.5GHz | 4GB DDR3-833 5-5-5-18 | GTX  470 @ 769/900/1538 | 
link
82.  | 
4634 | sodelle | C2Q 8200 | 4GB DDR2 1066 | GTX570  786/1572/2100Mhz  |
  link
83.
 | 4623                  |  Vorax | i5 750 @ 3,0GHz | 6 GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 |GTX 470 @  700/1400/1674 | 
link
84.  | 
4591 | Outlaw15 | Phenom X6 1090T@3200MHz | 4 GB  DDR3-1333 CL 7-7-7-21 |  HD 6950@800/1255/1255MHz |  
link
85.  | 
4590 | Jan565 | PII 955BE @ 4GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2T |  HD5850 @ 1000/1300 | 
link
86.  | 
4587 | Dr@gon18 | Q9550 E0 @ 3900MHz | 8GB DDR2-976MHz CL  5-5-5-18 | HD 5850 @ 920MHz/4900MHz |  
link
87.  | 
4553 | Otep | C2Q 9550 @ 3825 MHz | 4GB DDR2-900 MHz 5-5-5-18  | GTX 470 @ 700/837/1400 | 
link  
88.
 | 4503 | Firestriker  | Core 2  Quad 9550 @ 3400 MHz | 4GB DDR2-1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 | GTX 470 @  700/1400/1674 | 
link
89.
  | 4450 | evosociety | Core i5 760 @ 4 GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD  5850 @ 894/1200 | 
link
90.
  | 4419 | BautznerSnef | Phenom II 1090BE @ 4014MHz | 4GB DDR3 1333  7-7-7-19 | 5870 @ 900/1300 |  
link
91. |  
4361 | BIOS-Daddy | Phenom II X6 @ 4214MHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 986/1972/2126MHz |  
link
92. |  
4334 | Ripcord | Core i5-2500K @ 5089 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 930/1860/2160MHz |  
link
93.  | 
4324 | Nico Bellic | Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3700 Mhz |  2GB DDR3 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 975/1175 Mhz |  
link
94.
  | 4323 | R33p3r | X4 955 BE @ 3800 Mhz | DDR2 800 Geil 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18  | GTX 470 @ 750/1500/1674Mhz  |
  link
95. | 
4297 |  ebola | i3 540 @ 4Ghz | Dolphin 1333Mhz @ 1400 und 10-10-10-28 2T |  Radeon 5850 @ 953/1300 |  
link
96.  | 
4277 | Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667  CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 900/1800/2100MHz  |
  link
97. | 
4262 | NCphalon | Phenom II  X6 1055T @ 2,8GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600 CL7-7-7-20 | GTX 560Ti @  900/1800/2004MHz | 
link
98.  | 
4165 | Lubio 07 | Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.76GHz | 4GB  DDR3-2100 9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 947/1894/2100 |  
link
99.
  | 4139 | NAui11 |Core i5 760 @ 3.60GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 |  GTX 460 @ 900/1800/2000MHz | 
link  
100. | 
4132 |  carsten1975 | Q6600 @ 3,37 | 4GB DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 | HD 5870 |  
link
101.  | 
4020 | Shinchyko | Phenom II X4 945 @ 3000 MHz | 16GB  DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | HD 6870 @ 900/1050MHz |  
link
102.  | 
3851 | Sturmtank | Core I5 750 @ 3,2 Ghz | 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL  7-8-7-24 @ 1700 |  GTX 460 @ 840/1680/2000 |  
link
103.
  | 3707 | BigMac81 | Q9550 @ 3,9 GHz | 4GB DDR2 1066@1100 5-5-5-18 | GTX  460@ 800/1600/2000 | 
link 

104. 
| 3682 | Insecure | Phenom II 955BE @  3,8GHz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-20 | GTX460 @ 825/1650/2000  |  
link
105.  | 
3624 | necavi91 | Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz | 8GB @ 1600  8-8-8-24 1T | GTX460 @ 810/1620/1000 MHz |  
link 
106.
  | 3616 | Marauder | Core2Quad Q9400 @ 3,2GHz | 4GB DDR2-1000 CL  5-7-7-19 | GTX 460 @ 850/1700/2000MHz |  
link
107.  | 
3554 | Clawhammer | PhenomII X4 B55 BE @ 4000MHz | 4GB  DDR2-800 5-5-5-5 | GTX 465 @ 607/1214/1603 |  
link
108.
  | 3553 | Beukertron | Q6600 @ 3600MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-15 | GTX  460 @ 800/1600/2000MHz | 
link 

109. | 
3290 | redBull87 |  Phenom II X4 956 BE @ 3,4Ghz | 4GB DDR3 1333 7-7-7-24 | HD 6850 775/1000  | 
link 
110.
  | 3170 | micha2  | Phenom II X6 1090T@3200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 460 @ 700/1400/1800 |  
link
111.
  | 2696 | Davin's Theorie | Core 2 Duo E8400 @3,6GHz | 4GB DDR2 800  5-5-5-15 | HD 5770 @ 950/1295 |  
link.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Warum übernimmt man die nicht einfach?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Weil das im Startpost geschehen muss und dies nicht möglich ist !!!


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2012)

Wir haben uns inzwischen auch mit dem TE abgesprochen - macht Euch da mal nicht allzuviel sorgen. Auch das Portieren der Inhalte sollten wir hinbekommen. Da haben wir definitiv schon schwierigere Dinge gemeistert .


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Februar 2012)

Eine Rettung der OC-Liste aller CPUs wäre auch ganz nett


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wir haben uns inzwischen auch mit dem TE abgesprochen - macht Euch da mal nicht allzuviel sorgen. Auch das Portieren der Inhalte sollten wir hinbekommen. Da haben wir definitiv schon schwierigere Dinge gemeistert .


 

Hört sich ja gut ann ^^  

Bzw. dich habe ich hier nocht nie gesehen   Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2012)

Ich finde auch man sollte die liste unterteilen in amd und intel.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich finde auch man sollte die liste unterteilen in amd und intel.


 
3dmark11 skaliert nicht so mit der CPU das man die Liste unterteilen sollte. Finde das macht gerade den reiz aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> 3dmark11 skaliert nicht so mit der CPU das man die Liste unterteilen sollte. Finde das macht gerade den reiz aus.



? Mit einer 2600k oc hätte ich bestimmt über 6000p amd zu intel ist auch hier nicht zuvergleichen


----------



## TankCommander (6. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ? Mit einer 2600k oc hätte ich bestimmt über 6000p amd zu intel ist auch hier nicht zuvergleichen


 
Eine hohe Skalierung hast du im 3dmark06.

Welche Punktzahl haben die 2600K User mit deiner Karte?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ? Mit einer 2600k oc hätte ich bestimmt über 6000p amd zu intel ist auch hier nicht zuvergleichen




Mit einem AMD 6-Kern hat man aber auch im Extreme mehr Punkte Als mit einem Intel


----------



## power02 (6. Februar 2012)

power02 schrieb:


> power02 | i5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 9 9 9 24| Asus 560 Gtx Ti 448@ 800/1600/1900 | 5909 | Furturemark link


 
power02 | i5 2500K @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 9 9 9 24| Asus 560 Gtx Ti 448@ 830/1660/1900 @ 1,038V|P6085

Edit:
power02 | i5 2500K @ 4Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 9 9 9 24| Asus 560 Gtx Ti 448@ 860/1720/1900 @ 1,05V|P6241


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem AMD 6-Kern hat man aber auch im Extreme mehr Punkte Als mit einem Intel



Das mag sein aber nicht im performance run. Ich finde mal sollte es trennen . Da nicht vergleichbar


----------



## TankCommander (6. Februar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das mag sein aber nicht im performance run. Ich finde mal sollte es trennen . Da nicht vergleichbar


 
Und warum ist es nicht P run vergleichbar?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2012)

@street Nope, mit dem 1090T hab ich auf 4(.2?) GHz 6000 Punkte, mit dem 980X 10000  (CPU Punkte)
Im Extreme waren das mit nem 580er SLI 4350P statt 4000P 
Im Performance so 800P Diff


----------



## TankCommander (6. Februar 2012)

Es können ja mehrere Tabellen angelegt werden, mixed und trennung, wenn es dem alten oder zukünftigen TE nicht zu viel wird.


----------



## python7960 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi@all, ich habe auch ein paar runs gemacht,  ich finde komisch dass  bei ergebnissen 2 bis 4,400 Hz unterschied ist und nich mall 100 punkte zusamen gekommen, sind die ergebnise ok? :
1.
 i72700k,FSB102Hz@4498Hz ohne SMT/ddr3,1632Hz,CL9.9.9.28/Giga HD6970C2 980/1450 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P6350 3DMarks
2.
i72700k,FSB102Hz@4498Hz mit SMT/ddr3,1632Hz,CL9.9.9.28/Giga HD6970C2 980/1450 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2705914
3.
i72700k,FSB100Hz@4700Hz mit SMT/ddr3,1600Hz,CL9.9.9.28/Giga HD6970C2 980/1450 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P6480 3DMarks 
4.
i72700k,FSB102Hz@4896Hz mit SMT/ddr3,1632Hz,CL9.9.9.28/Giga HD6970C2 980/1450 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2700K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P6497 3DMarks


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @street Nope, mit dem 1090T hab ich auf 4(.2?) GHz 6000 Punkte, mit dem 980X 10000  (CPU Punkte)
> Im Extreme waren das mit nem 580er SLI 4350P statt 4000P
> Im Performance so 800P Diff



Ich hab mit dem 1090T @ 4,2GHz und 2x HD 5870 @ 950MHz um die 4000 Punkte im Extreme  
Mit dem 2600k @ 5GHz habe ich nur um die 100 Punkte mehr! Da aber weniger GPU-Takt!

@ Topic

Neues großes Update 

streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | P10860 | Bild
 streetjumper16 | i7 2600K@ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1175/1575MHz | X3953 | Bild

Mehr wollte ich der Graka bei dem Kühler nicht geben auch wenn es 3°C im Zimmer waren  Nächstes mal knack ich aber die 11k wenn ich den Artic Extreme 7970 drauf habe


----------



## veteran (7. Februar 2012)

** Update**

@streetjumper 16 :
Wäre nett wenn du das Ergebniss auf 3D Mark11 verlinkst (nächstes mal dann)


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2012)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf Revision 2 der PCGHx-Rangliste aufmerksam machen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html

Die beiden User Colonia und veteran werden hier künftig die Pflege der Listen übernehmen. An dieser Stelle auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an  D!str(+)yer, der diese Rangliste maßgeblich mit aufgebaut hat, nunmehr aber zeitlich nichtmehr die regelmäßigen Updates durchführen kann.

*Thread closed.*


----------

